# May I ask why all the hate for Slash?



## oachs83

I am pretty new to a few forums and just getting my feet wet with playing guitar. I notice a lot of jabs or dislike thrown at Slash. What makes him so disliked by many? I will start by saying this, I am a big fan of is work. Do I run out and buy everythinig with his name on it? No, I do not have one piece of gear or memorbilia with his name on it or anything that says AFD. However if it was not for him in Guns N Roses I would have never been so interested in playing guitar. I honestly say it is the AFD album which made me so interested in playing. 

Is it because you don't like seeing his name endorsing everything and everywhere you turn there is a new product or interview coming out? Is that really all his fault? Companies know that his name sells and they are using him. If a company said "Can I give you a boat load of money to put your name on this?" can you tell me you would say no? If anything blame or boycott these companies that are raming the stuff down our throats. Also it is not Slash's fault for every Tom, Dick, and Harry to ask how to get Slashtone on forums.

I see a lot people saying he is just average or at the right place at the right time. I find that hard to believe as he wrote a lot of the AFD/Illusion album riffs and I am sorry but those are great all time albums. Also can you name without a doubt 10 better guitar players out there right now? I mean even if you put him in the top 20 players out there that is amazing. Out of milliions of people who play that instrument he is one of the best. 

If you don't like his marketing or products etc. that is just fine but out of envy or just plain sick of seeing his name don't knock the guy for what he has done musicaly. If you feel I am out of line or missed something please let me know because as of now I don't understand the hate.


----------



## NewReligion

oachs83 said:


> I am pretty new to a few forums and just getting my feet wet with playing guitar. I notice a lot of jabs or dislike thrown at Slash. What makes him so disliked by many? I will start by saying this, I am a big fan of is work. Do I run out and buy everythinig with his name on it? No, I do not have one piece of gear or memorbilia with his name on it or anything that says AFD. However if it was not for him in Guns N Roses I would have never been so interested in playing guitar. I honestly say it is the AFD album which made me so interested in playing.
> 
> Is it because you don't like seeing his name endorsing everything and everywhere you turn there is a new product or interview coming out? Is that really all his fault? Companies know that his name sells and they are using him. If a company said "Can I give you a boat load of money to put your name on this?" can you tell me you would say no? If anything blame or boycott these companies that are raming the stuff down our throats. Also it is not Slash's fault for every Tom, Dick, and Harry to ask how to get Slashtone on forums.
> 
> I see a lot people saying he is just average or at the right place at the right time. I find that hard to believe as he wrote a lot of the AFD/Illusion album riffs and I am sorry but those are great all time albums. Also can you name without a doubt 10 better guitar players out there right now? I mean even if you put him in the top 20 players out there that is amazing. Out of milliions of people who play that instrument he is one of the best.
> 
> If you don't like his marketing or products etc. that is just fine but out of envy or just plain sick of seeing his name don't knock the guy for what he has done musicaly. If you feel I am out of line or missed something please let me know because as of now I don't understand the hate.



I predict this thread to be explosive and huge lol.


----------



## DirtySteve

I agree that it probably has a lot to do with the image. I personally like his playing and I loved G'nR back in the day. If it weren't for the image I think he'd get a lot more respect, but I doubt he'd be a household name....my 2 cents.


...and I also agree with Dave. lol


----------



## diesect20022000

yay another broken record.

noone hates Slash, you can sleep soundly tonight.

what we DO hate though is we get this SAME POST at least 5x a month


----------



## Micky

This is exactly why I hate slash.
Everybody wants slashtone.
Everybody wants a slash signature guitar.
Everybody wants an AFD whatever.
Everyone learned guitar because of slash.

Personally if he endorsed Hamer guitars and played a Line Sux amp, we and him would all be a lot better off. Why?

Because all the slash fanboys would be in a different forum spouting this same question over and over...


----------



## SmokeyDopey

Wait... Who the hell is Slash?


----------



## Söulcaster

I laugh at the h8rs...Most people base their opinions on a few GnR songs they heard on the radio and don't really know that much about him.

Put up or shut up

Peace


----------



## Grunch

Image is everything. Slash's image and gear choice is ridiculous compared to low key guys like Malmsteen, EVH, George Lynch, Steve Vai, etc. I mean fuck! He doesn't use pointy guitars, he was a throwback style player even during the shittiest era of music (80's hair glam shit) and he plays through Marshalls! What a fucking goof!


----------



## Micky

I said to myself I wouldn't get involved in this thread...

You are quite wrong. I have listened to slash, and actually like the last two albums with Myles Kennedy a lot. Both are really talented. And AFD is fucking classic...

Problem is, all our great heroes are gone. Slash and the like are all we have left.
What kind of message does it send to kids these days when your hero is a heroin using pack or two a day smoking bigot? (not slash he is not like that...)

Even guys like Ted Nugent aren't really who our children should be looking up to.

Sure these guys are talented. They have more talent than they will ever need. Don't get me wrong here, there is no denying the contributions all of these misguided rock stars have made. I just don't want MY kids modeling their lives after them.

Sorry, I just don't think that is an appropriate message to send to the children of the world.


----------



## Söulcaster

Micky said:


> I said to myself I wouldn't get involved in this thread...
> 
> You are quite wrong. I have listened to slash, and actually like the last two albums with Myles Kennedy a lot. Both are really talented. And AFD is fucking classic...
> 
> Problem is, all our great heroes are gone. Slash and the like are all we have left.
> What kind of message does it send to kids these days when your hero is a heroin using pack or two a day smoking bigot? (not slash he is not like that...)
> 
> Even guys like Ted Nugent aren't really who our children should be looking up to.
> 
> Sure these guys are talented. They have more talent than they will ever need. Don't get me wrong here, there is no denying the contributions all of these misguided rock stars have made. I just don't want MY kids modeling their lives after them.
> 
> Sorry, I just don't think that is an appropriate message to send to the children of the world.


 
Slash has been clean for years, he stopped using before VR...I think his appeal is his less is more approach and he is an uncanny ability to hit the right note. That one note can speak more than 100 notes. The guy appeared out of the ashes of hair metal, LP in hand cranked Marshall behind him. I really dont see a problem with anyone so dedicated to RnR and Marshalls.

No malice here Peace all....


----------



## GIBSON67

I like Slash and really liked both VR albums, I never liked any GnR albums but that wasn't because of Slash. 

I always think Slash's tone = Marshall

So maybe that's why I like kim, because we both have good taste in gear.


----------



## Grunch

Micky said:


> I said to myself I wouldn't get involved in this thread...
> 
> You are quite wrong. I have listened to slash, and actually like the last two albums with Myles Kennedy a lot. Both are really talented. And AFD is fucking classic...
> 
> Problem is, all our great heroes are gone. Slash and the like are all we have left.
> What kind of message does it send to kids these days when your hero is a heroin using pack or two a day smoking bigot? (not slash he is not like that...)
> 
> Even guys like Ted Nugent aren't really who our children should be looking up to.
> 
> Sure these guys are talented. They have more talent than they will ever need. Don't get me wrong here, there is no denying the contributions all of these misguided rock stars have made. I just don't want MY kids modeling their lives after them.
> 
> Sorry, I just don't think that is an appropriate message to send to the children of the world.



Lol. You can't be serious. Every great musician in the history of rock and roll was a fucked up, drug/alcohol riddled, freakshow. It's your job as a parent to teach and guide your kids, not Slash's. He just shows them how to rock out.


----------



## keef1367

I always thought that a Slash was something that ya did in a toilet or up a tree 

But in all seriousness to the OP I don't hate Slash I just don't think he's unremarkable. IMO he's just as Ok as the next guy with a recording deal, there are a shit load of other famous and not so famous guitarists that are a whole lot better, and they don't get the same level of attention or acknowledgement they deserve 
He just happened to be an a moderately good band who happened to put out an Ok record that for some unknown reason to me has been elevated to legendary status.
Just my 2p's worth


----------



## Doug_1970

If you're talking about the thread just under this one in The Cellar about Slash's best solo, then I think 'Hate' is a pretty strong word. The worst I can find is "If I'm honest I'm not the biggest Slash fan here". Which is hardly the most insulting thing I've ever heard. 

And what do you mean "10 better guitar players"? Better at what? There's so many facets to guitar playing it's almost impossible to compile a list of who is the best guitar player in order of ability. It would be as pointless as one of those "top 50 live albums of all time" or "50 things you need to do before you die" lists. 

A lot of people like Slash, a lot of people think he's just ok, some people hate him. Personally I think he's ok, but nothing special. I could easily list 10 guitar players that I think are 'better' than him, but that would probably be a completely different list to the next person.


----------



## LesPaulopolis

I'm going to see him tonight!!! Can't wait!!! Living legend.


----------



## Grunch

LesPaulopolis said:


> I'm going to see him tonight!!! Can't wait!!! Living legend.



Tell him that the internet shut-in basement superstars of Marshallforum.com think he's overrated!


----------



## oachs83

LesPaulopolis said:


> I'm going to see him tonight!!! Can't wait!!! Living legend.



Nice, so am I.


----------



## Söulcaster

Enjoy the show!!!!


----------



## NewReligion

Now that I am not on the mobile device, I should not touch this (ouch it burned me!) but,

Appetite for Destruction is one of my top 20 albums for sure but that had to do with everyone's input of the project. I do respect Slash's work and ability to remain a living legend as a guitar God that represents and exposes the past to todays up and coming axe slingers. 

If Slash were in my top 20 guitarist he certainly would be closer to #20 only because I am a product of 70's 80's Blues and Shredders perfectionist. I was there learning to play when it unfolded. The excitement in me caused by Malmsteen, Becker and Gilbert far exceeds anything I have experienced since, and that sucks.

I have one Slash Signature item and it is a 1996 Slash 1960BV. Great cab, I can't even find a picture of the "B" cab on line (beside the point). Slash has done a lot to help Rock and Roll in addition to Marshall, Gibson etc... I salute him but in addition, as I don't care for serious bashing of the guy I start to get a bit full of the over the top adornment.

As stated above AFD is a monumental work of art but the stupid runaway guitar solo in Paradise City forever fixed Slash outside of my personal top 20 for all time. Nothing Far Beyond the Sun or Scarifying about his playing or tone to me however he has made it on the pro level, can smoke my ass as a guitarist and probably is a better person than I. Hell it is even said that God loves him more than Kieth Richards, okay too far.

Hope I did not offend anyone and I sure am not trying to stir Shit but the question was asked and I wanted to add my honest $.02

To Be Continued (I'm Sure).

David, Shred until your Dead.


----------



## Grunch

What I like about Slash's playing is everything that most people probably don't like about him - he's not some faggy hair-metal shred dork drenched in delay and other dated, stupid sounding effects. He plays tasteful stuff, not too over-the-top, and it's basically just him, a Les Laul, and a Marshall. Gibson + Marshall + good riffs + tasteful leads = respect worthy.

I'm not a fanboi of anyone. I especially dislike typical "guitar heros" and the dummies that worship them. But I can respect Slash. He plays rock and roll.


----------



## diesect20022000

Grunch said:


> What I like about Slash's playing is everything that most people probably don't like about him - he's not some faggy hair-metal shred dork drenched in delay and other dated, stupid sounding effects. He plays tasteful stuff, not too over-the-top, and it's basically just him, a Les Laul, and a Marshall. Gibson + Marshall + good riffs + tasteful leads = respect worthy.
> 
> I'm not a fanboi of anyone. I especially dislike typical "guitar heros" and the dummies that worship them. But I can respect Slash. He plays rock and roll.


see i like all that about Slash too because it makes him who he is but i still like those "faggy haired" shredders as well. I like guitar and music so it really doesn't need to fall into one niche. there are some shredders i don't like and there are some "rockers" i don't like too but Slash isn't one of them. I don't like all the threads to this affect constantly but as a player i think he's quite good and he writes nice catchy/paletable riffs that your soccer mom and kids can enjoy as well as your old dirty heroin drenched partying bar hopper. I think he bridged that gap nicely


----------



## NewReligion

Grunch said:


> What I like about Slash's playing is everything that most people probably don't like about him - he's not some faggy hair-metal shred dork drenched in delay and other dated, stupid sounding effects. He plays tasteful stuff, not too over-the-top, and it's basically just him, a Les Laul, and a Marshall. Gibson + Marshall + good riffs + tasteful leads = respect worthy.
> 
> I'm not a fanboi of anyone. I especially dislike typical "guitar heros" and the dummies that worship them. But I can respect Slash. He plays rock and roll.



Minus the Fagg part, I guess I am guilty. This was the way I felt like playing Slash covers before they were coveted.

David

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tEvWbBzEHeU]Sweet Child o' Mine Solo Live 1991 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Grunch

diesect20022000 said:


> see i like all that about Slash too because it makes him who he is but i still like those "faggy haired" shredders as well. I like guitar and music so it really doesn't need to fall into one niche. there are some shredders i don't like and there are some "rockers" i don't like too but Slash isn't one of them. I don't like all the threads to this affect constantly but as a player i think he's quite good and he writes nice catchy/paletable riffs that your soccer mom and kids can enjoy next to your old dirty heroin drenched partying bar hopper. I think he bridged that gap nicely



I like good songs and I couldn't care less about technical wizardry on any instrument. I think Slash has been a part of a bunch of good songs. I can't say the same for any of the other guitar hero elite from that time period. For example - I know Randy Rhoads was a great guitar player, but I can't appreciate him because I think everything he played on was a total shit. Same with Hendrix. Same with EVH. Same with any of the "shredders" of decades past. If I don't like the music then I don't care who's playing it or how good they are.


----------



## 12barjunkie

I like Slash. I don't like him as much as I use to, though. Maybe it's because I'm older now and I could give a shit less about the "coolness" factor. I don't think his skill level equals his level of stardom, but you could say that about a lot of people that are famous.


----------



## diesect20022000

Grunch said:


> I like good songs and I couldn't care less about technical wizardry on any instrument. I think Slash has been a part of a bunch of good songs. I can't say the same for any of the other guitar hero elite from that time period. For example - I know Randy Rhoads was a great guitar player, but I can't appreciate him because I think everything he played on was a total shit. Same with Hendrix. Same with EVH. Same with any of the "shredders" of decades past. If I don't like the music then I don't care who's playing it or how good they are.


That was EXACTLY my point. I like what sounds good to me. some people like shred for more than it's complexity. I don't like ALL shred because a bad song to me is a bad song regardless of skill but one man's trash is another's treasure and all that. i also don' care if someone dislikes what i like which seems to be weird for many.

the whole miller's better than budweiser thing's rediculous to me.


----------



## Grunch

diesect20022000 said:


> That was EXACTLY my point. I like what sounds good to me. some people lioke shred for more than it's complexity. I don't like ALL shred because a bad song to me is a bad song regardless of skill but one man's trash is abother's treasure and all that. i also don' care if someone dislikes what i like which seems to be weird for many.
> 
> the whole miller's better than budweiser thing's rediculous to me.



Yup. Exactly.


----------



## DirtySteve

diesect20022000 said:


> ...
> 
> the whole miller's better than budweiser thing's rediculous to me.



me too...they both suck!


----------



## SmokeyDopey

No brainer: Bud.


----------



## Quasar-Kid

Grunch said:


> I like good songs and I couldn't care less about technical wizardry on any instrument. I think Slash has been a part of a bunch of good songs. I can't say the same for any of the other guitar hero elite from that time period. For example - I know Randy Rhoads was a great guitar player, but I can't appreciate him because I think everything he played on was a total shit. Same with Hendrix. Same with EVH. Same with any of the "shredders" of decades past. If I don't like the music then I don't care who's playing it or how good they are.



I love this "Point" Grunch 
It's frequently over looked because we become dazzled by showmanship and technical proficiency 

Now I don't agree on the EVH and Hendrix part of your point but I understand your point completely
There is this guy who plays guitar for Dream Theater who's I guess awesome guitarist 
I can't get past the annoying music 
Same with RUSH (the Band) I'm told they are fantastic... but I can't make it past 15 seconds of that guy singing 

So: Point Well Made 
I feel where you're coming from completely


----------



## diesect20022000

SmokeyDopey said:


> No brainer: Bud.


 


you meant that literally yes?


----------



## gdh1532

Slash is the pinnacle of a prolific rock guitarist. His ability to write very good rock songs is probably his strongest point. He also doesn't fit into the shred stuff, because most of his stuff is Rock Blues based songs, with a lot of feel and style. 

Even if someone doesn't like his playing, you still should give him credit for staying busy, and having a long successful career, by continually writing and recording good ole straight ahead rock music.
Rock music is not about being the best player. It's more about the song striking a certain chord with the listeners. Giving out a certain feel and vibe that others can relate to. 

ie. ADCD, Black Sabbath, Kiss, etc. None of these guitarist could be called the worlds best guitar player, but rock music is not about being the best player. It''s all about rock'n out, putting on the show, and writing songs that some people can relate to, not all people, just some people.


----------



## Grunch

gdh1532 said:


> Slash is the pinnacle of a prolific rock guitarist. His ability to write very good rock songs is probably his strongest point. He also doesn't fit into the shred stuff, because most of his stuff is Rock Blues based songs, with a lot of feel and style.
> 
> Even if someone doesn't like his playing, you still should give him credit for staying busy, and having a long successful career, by continually writing and recording good ole straight ahead rock music.
> Rock music is not about being the best player. It's more about the song striking a certain chord with the listeners. Giving out a certain feel and vibe that others can relate to.
> 
> ie. ADCD, Black Sabbath, Kiss, etc. None of these guitarist could be called the worlds best guitar player, but rock music is not about being the best player. It''s all about rock'n out, putting on the show, and writing songs that some people can relate to, not all people, just some people.



I totally agree with this.


----------



## Micky

So this thread is more about hate for slash threads than it is about hate for the man...
And I kinda agree that there is no denying the contributions he has made.
I kinda like slash more than Joe B and SRV, but I still hate all the slash fanboys who are all totally devoting their lives to Slash worship. I just think that is a little over the top...


----------



## Grunch

Micky said:


> So this thread is more about hate for slash threads than it is about hate for the man...
> And I kinda agree that there is no denying the contributions he has made.
> I kinda like slash more than Joe B and SRV, but I still hate all the slash fanboys who are all totally devoting their lives to Slash worship. I just think that is a little over the top...



I totally agree with this.

I think dropping tons of cash modding an amp and buying a Slash clone guitar just so you can play Mr Brownstone or It's So Easy on youtube is gay as fuck.

Get your own fucking sound and write your own fucking songs, then get out of your mom's basement, start a band, and go play.


----------



## Micky

Grunch just made it OFF the ignore list.

Not just because he agrees with me, but because this is one of the more coherent and unobjectionable posts...

Let's see if it stays that way...


----------



## Grunch

Micky said:


> Grunch just made it OFF the ignore list.



Lol. Now ask me if I care....


----------



## Australian

See Mickey... was he really worth the time and effort?


----------



## Micky

Not really, but at least I didn't have to scroll thru a bunch of crap up until now.


----------



## GIBSON67

I think that all these young kids are reaching that age where playing Rock Band or Guitar Hero is over and now they want to play real guitar and of course Slash was the best in those games so they want to emulate him.


Where would Slash be without Guitar Hero?


----------



## gdh1532

Micky said:


> So this thread is more about hate for slash threads than it is about hate for the man...
> And I kinda agree that there is no denying the contributions he has made.
> I kinda like slash more than Joe B and SRV, but I still hate all the slash fanboys who are all totally devoting their lives to Slash worship. I just think that is a little over the top...



+1

When I was younger, I tried to copy and sound just like a certain guitar player. What was funny is that I was reading in guitar world magazine an interview with this guitarist. In the interview he stated that he didn't think he was a very good guitarist until he quit worrying about what other guitar players did, and worked developing his own sound and style.


----------



## Grunch

GIBSON67 said:


> I think that all these young kids are reaching that age where playing Rock Band or Guitar Hero is over and now they want to play real guitar and of course Slash was the best in those games so they want to emulate him.
> 
> 
> Where would Slash be without Guitar Hero?



He would still be Slash, the lead guitarist of GnR and Velvet Revolver. There's lots of songs on Rock Band and Guitar Hero. I don't see anyone trying to be the guitarist from OK Go or The Offspring.

New guitarists can do a lot, lot worse than be inspired by Slash.


----------



## Beezerk

Not a Slash fan at all but hats off to what he's achieved over the years.
Maybe not as talented as say Zakk Wylde but he's made the most of what he's got.


----------



## hbach

I used to love GnR as a kid and I still like 'em a lot. I guess it was before the internet fan boy explosion  And I'll admit 15 years ago I wanted a Slash Signature head SOOO bad. Still think it's a kick ass amp.

What is interesting, is that no one will rip you a new one at a forum for asking about Angus, Eddie or SRV tone. One could say our own SoloDallas is the ultimate ACDC fan boy (and good for him ) but no one will give him a hard time about it. If a guy posted so many videos with Slash guitar, amp and playing stuff note for note someone would drop a mean comment and it would snowball into a proverbial fecal matter weather phenomenon. 
Or let alone ask about Slash tone, that is like the ultimate guitar forum sin. 
So how come the difference? It can't be just musical tastes or the degree of technical proficiency?


----------



## GIBSON67

Grunch said:


> He would still be Slash, the lead guitarist of GnR and Velvet Revolver. There's lots of songs on Rock Band and Guitar Hero. I don't see anyone trying to be the guitarist from OK Go or The Offspring.
> 
> New guitarists can do a lot, lot worse than be inspired by Slash.




I like Slash, but when my 13 year old neice says "ooh Slash is a Rock God" ...I know she got that from Guitar Hero and not listening to GnR or Velvet Revolver.

I think the top hat made him an easily recognizable legend of guitar.


----------



## V-man

GIBSON67 said:


> I like Slash, but when my 13 year old neice says "ooh Slash is a Rock God" ...I know she got that from Guitar Hero and not listening to GnR or Velvet Revolver.
> 
> I think the top hat made him an easily recognizable legend of guitar.



+1

One can judge his work on their merits, but I have to agree 100%, one of the things he imported as a "throwback" was mass-marketing from Kiss (albeit a subtler version). He got a recognizable look/trademarkable "Schtick", and he has pimped and pandered it for all it was worth. This is not a value judgment against him, but simply a counterpoint as to what his recognition is really of fully based upon.

To the OP, it has been covered, but the main perception of "hate" comes from the relentless and annoying rehash of all things Slash here by those who cannot enable the "search" function. I also think there is some misgivings about his reception as a "great" guitarist. To me Slash is like the movie "The Hangover". It came out and was an absolute sensation (hell, I saw it twice). The problem was the acclaim it got came in large part due to Hollywood's utter inability to make a real comedy. In terms of the "classic comedies" The hangover is B- at best, but with nothing to compete or inspire, it gets the A-list treatment as one of the "greats." I mean what's the legacy, Slash, Billy Corrigen, and John 5?


----------



## hbach

GIBSON67 said:


> I think the top hat made him an easily recognizable legend of guitar.



Yep, but it's the same with the schoolboy uniform or a certain gentleman that grew a very long beard (and actually went full on sell out). 
I think Ozzy is not getting so much flak for being an ass on MTV and that is quite pathetic...



V-man said:


> To the OP, it has been covered, but the main perception of "hate" comes from the relentless and annoying rehash of all things Slash here by those who cannot enable the "search" function.



Lot's of topics get rehashed to the death here and in many forums and don't get such a response.

I think there is something that gets under the skin of people with Slash. I wonder what it is?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

hbach said:


> Lot's of topics get rehashed to the death here and in many forums and don't get such a response.



I dunno... On the Sevenstring forums, if you ask about trying to find a "djent tone", you're fucked. 

Also, a lot of the people here that DO seem to get hate for asking about Slash-related topics can get a lot less flack by either using the Search feature or by going to google and typing "_Insert topic here_ site:marshallforum.com".


----------



## Grunch

Lol. Really, Slash's hat is why he's famous? Do you people think before you post?   


It's not a knock against him that 13 yr old girls know who he is. He's still relevant. How is that a bad thing? Good or bad, he works with prominent personalities of today. Too bad every other guitarist from the 70's and 80's can't keep up with Slash.


----------



## V-man

Grunch said:


> Lol. Really, Slash's hat is why he's famous? Do you people think before you post?



No, it's because he toppled the likes of EVH and RR with his outstanding playing 

The tophat is a part of the "schtick" but if that's as far as you comprehended the point, maybe a spoonful of your own medicine is in order before _you_ post.

In addition to the tophat, you have signature guitars, signature amps, signature logos, weird endorsements like "Black Death Vodka", Guitar Hero marketing, Bullshit appearances ala Superbowl XLV, and the making of VR as a documentary on MTV, to name a few from a guy who makes zero effort to follow Slash.

You can take that as an insult, but it's plain truth. In terms of songwriting he is top tier. In terms of marketing/presence he is either brilliant or brilliantly-managed. In terms of raw ability (as compared to the players of history) he's average. The bottom line is that when viewing his strengths and weaknesses in terms of songwriting/ability/marketing, you have a very subtle one-man Kiss (despite "subtle" and "Kiss" being an oxymoron).

Just because Kiss had some retarded media appeal with products and TV appearances, it doesn't take away that they made great songs like Parasite and Cold Gin, just like Slash's goofy Sheepdog with a tophat and Marlboro look doesn't negate Mr. Brownstone or Rocket Queen. By the same token, it's obvious with talent at the time like Led Zeppelin, UFO/Scorpions, Queen, etc., that Kiss wasn't at the top of the heap because Frehley smoked Page and May standing still. They were simply better marketed and had more "consumer appeal", and the exact same thing is true of Slash.

Granted, Slash doesn't have the "over the top" marketing that Kiss does, but then again his "competition" these days isn't among the likes of Page and May either... not by a long shot.


----------



## GIBSON67

Marketing and having a hook or gimmick or whatever has been the basis of Rock and Roll notoriety from the beginning. Why is Slash different? He was smart, obviously. I didn't say it made him famous but without it I doubt he would have been a Rock Legend. A great player with a bunch of good tunes but not a Rock Legend. That's my opinion...

Who doubts that Guitar Hero didn't make him more famous than he was, I don't.


----------



## hbach

V-man said:


> In addition to the tophat, you have signature guitars, signature amps, signature logos, weird endorsements like "Black Death Vodka", Guitar Hero marketing, Bullshit appearances ala Superbowl XLV, and the making of VR as a documentary on MTV, to name a few from a guy who makes zero effort to follow Slash.



You know your Slash


----------



## Holme




----------



## V-man

hbach said:


> You know your Slash



I think that's part of the marketing success behind Slash. I have NEVER had any interest in nor made any effort to look in on the guy and "see what he's doing now." Actually, I will qualify that remark with the exception of reading about the roots of his "AFD amp" (before the sig series was announced)

So, if some guy who couldn't care less about Slash knows all that, it has to be working wonders with impressionable youth who are actively discovering music. Hence, great marketing


----------



## hbach

Let me chime into the general plea in favor of the search function and best if an outside search engine is used as well as there is a lot of information on other forums and websites.


----------



## Grunch

V-man said:


> No, it's because he toppled the likes of EVH and RR with his outstanding playing
> .



I stopped reading after this because you are obviously butthurt and any point you try to make through butthurt isn't gonna be good.


----------



## Macro

I'm not a Slash hater nor am I huge Slash fan. If he can get work doing what he does, I wish him all the success in the world. I think he's always had a pretty great sound...he keeps it simple, and he writes good music. Frankly, he isnt really my 'style' of guitar, but I recognise the guy as a talent and as an artist. 

If anything, I always thought this forum had a very favorable collective opinion of him....I see very little 'Slash hate' here. Growing up in the 70's and 80's, I got sucked into the whole 'guitar hero' thing long before GnR was around...and I never really got into Slash as a guitarist. That said, I loved their music. I wanted to be a much different guitarist....but I still cranked up AFD on my car stereo because it was a kick-ass album. 

There is more to music than running harminic minor scales across the upper registers at 200 BPM. I think shred is cool and I love some of the technical work that came out of that whole era, but it never translated to commercial success for a reason.....it just wasnt very catchy music. Melody....lyrics....harmony....gotta have that stuff if you want to be a complete musician. Slash seems to have gotten the memo.


----------



## V-man

Grunch said:


> I stopped reading after this because you are obviously butthurt and any point you try to make through butthurt isn't gonna be good.






> * Helpful phrases for comprehending a post by Grunch*
> 
> 
> _1. [Fill in the blank] is God-awful fucking shit._
> 
> Translation: I am very bored at the office, so rather than popping in to discuss something for 5 minutes, I want to solicit a 30-60 minute argument for the sake of running down the clock at work.
> 
> 
> _2. I stopped reading this because/when/at..._
> 
> Translation: Well first off, I read it twice. Then I thought about it for a minute, but after careful consideration (instead of working), I decided that what counterpoint I have (if any) is not worth the time writing it since the argument is pretty much shut down. I can attempt to irritate you with a dismissive one-liner however, which should incense you, and the topic can then degrade to some good old-fashioned shit stirring, which is far more fun and makes the workday pass by effortlessly.
> 
> 
> _3. I sense the butthurt..._
> 
> Translation: Ok, I got nothing, but it's so fun to get these forum jackasses all stirred up. A couple of lines like this and they completely forget the argument, go on a personal attack witchhunt, which I will use later to demonstrate how dim, irrational and bitchy everyone here is, thus making the forum my personal argument tool. Why? I used to be a rabble-rousing hooligan, but now I am middle-aged and drive a Volvo (literally).


----------



## oachs83

I started the thread just out of my own curiosity. I did a search and never found a topic for exactly why the reason people seem to dislike him everywhere not just this forum. I am not trying to beat a dead horse which I kind of am but I wanted to know a lot of other opinions on why he is disliked. What I am getting out of it is it seems as people are more annoyed by those that market him other than Slash himself but yet take it out on Slash. 

Another angle to look at is what he has around him that a lot of the older greats don't and that is technology and media. Back when Hendrix, Page, Clapton, Ramone etc. etc. where playing there was not the internet, YouTube, Twitter, and Facebook. Now you don't need a television or radio for advertisment. Also lets be honest there is more people that are my age at 28 or younger that know how to use the internet than those 45 and older. So who do people remember watching on MTV growing up? It's Guns N Roses, Nirvana, Michael Jackson, Green Day etc.. Other than a couple real early crappy MTV videos most of these artists had to be seen live to watch and hear them play. So more younger people on the internet forums chating are going to write what is most relevent to them. Trust me if Hendrix was in his prime around the same time Slash was there would be more hate for him than Slash.

I saw Slash live last night and it was great. You never notice how talented someone is until there about 15ft in front of you playing their ass off. Myles Kennedy is also a great frontman that if you guys get the chance to see Slash perform is well worth it.


----------



## V-man

oachs83 said:


> Trust me if Hendrix was in his prime around the same time Slash was there would be more hate for him than Slash.



The more famous a person is the more polarization develops over him/her.

Lady Gaga is a prime example, but more relevant is EVH, who is deified and villified alike everwhere.


----------



## SmokeyDopey

oachs83 said:


> I started the thread just out of my own curiosity. I did a search and never found a topic for exactly why the reason people seem to dislike him everywhere not just this forum. I am not trying to beat a dead horse which I kind of am but I wanted to know a lot of other opinions on why he is disliked. What I am getting out of it is it seems as people are more annoyed by those that market him other than Slash himself but yet take it out on Slash.
> 
> Another angle to look at is what he has around him that a lot of the older greats don't and that is technology and media. Back when Hendrix, Page, Clapton, Ramone etc. etc. where playing there was not the internet, YouTube, Twitter, and Facebook. Now you don't need a television or radio for advertisment. Also lets be honest there is more people that are my age at 28 or younger that know how to use the internet than those 45 and older. So who do people remember watching on MTV growing up? It's Guns N Roses, Nirvana, Michael Jackson, Green Day etc.. Other than a couple real early crappy MTV videos most of these artists had to be seen live to watch and hear them play. So more younger people on the internet forums chating are going to write what is most relevent to them. Trust me if Hendrix was in his prime around the same time Slash was there would be more hate for him than Slash.
> 
> I saw Slash live last night and it was great. You never notice how talented someone is until there about 15ft in front of you playing their ass off. Myles Kennedy is also a great frontman that if you guys get the chance to see Slash perform is well worth it.


 
You'd be surprised at the age range here...


----------



## oachs83

SmokeyDopey said:


> You'd be surprised at the age range here...


 
I am not talking this site. I can say it is a fact that there is way more 45 and younger online than older. It's just a generation thing. When is the last time 80 year old Grandpa has tweeted about his day?


----------



## SmokeyDopey

Well, I doubt 80 year old grandpa even knows who Slash is 

But I see what you mean.


----------



## GIBSON67

Shit, I am 47 and my Dad surfs more than I do. He's on Fagbook and Twatter.


----------



## oachs83

My dad is 53 and he acts as if every key he is about to touch will taze him. He avoids computers like the plague. He also does not own a cell phone. Watching my Uncles try to retrieve a text from a flip phone is a 2 minute process.


----------



## DirtySteve

I think I get it now...damn I'm slow. So Slash is this huge guitar God, but he's not the virtuoso that warrants the title. Is that why all the hate?...that combined with the image and marketing makes him some sort of clown ...is that about it? (in a nut shell) 

See, I graduated HS in '87 the year AFD was released and for me it was a breath of fresh air. I was just starting out on my own and G'nR was just hitting the scene. It was raw and angry and totally what my idea of R&R was supposed to be all about, not the glam, hair metal bull shit girly ballads and everything the hard rock music had become and I always thought it was like they were sorta making fun of it. I knew every lyric and every lick on AFD almost a year before anyone I knew even heard of them. (btw Izzy was my man, not Slash) Until just now, I've never looked at it any other way.


----------



## oachs83




----------



## Grunch

V-man said:


>



More butthurt from this guy. Dude, when you respond to me with phone book sized rants, I know you're done and just flailing aimlessly. Emotions have gotten the best of you. I don't need to read it, so I don't.


----------



## Grunch

SmokeyDopey said:


> You'd be surprised at the age range here...



Yeah it ranges everywhere from old to geezer.


----------



## SmokeyDopey

We also had a 13 year old that liked Ponies. Don't know what happened to him...


----------



## DirtySteve

That's ok, laugh it up! One day you'll wake up an old geezer and wonder where the hell the last 25 years went...:cool2:


----------



## Grunch

Maybe. That's not really what I meant though. The general mentality in here is pretty geezerish regardless of physical age. There's way too many folks desperately clinging to their distant past. It's a shame when people are still stuck in their high school glory days. That's where musical interests generally stop for many people.


----------



## DirtySteve

I think maybe to some of us the future of music just looks so bleak right now people are clinging to what they feel is fading away. I know I am. I find myself listening to music I didn't even get into back then and liking it much more than anything I'm hearing now.


----------



## Grunch

DirtySteve said:


> I think maybe the future of music just looks so bleak right now people are clinging to what they feel is fading away. I know I am.



Spoken like a true geezer. Congrats.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

This thread has been Grunched.


----------



## Grunch

LPMarshall hack said:


> This thread has been Grunched.



Nah dude. I made many on-topic contributions to this thread.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

It's always good to balance the on topic comments and the off topic comments.


----------



## Grunch

LPMarshall hack said:


> It's always good to balance the on topic comments and the off topic comments.



I agree and I feel I've done just that.


----------



## DirtySteve

Actually you did, and I know you don't give a shit, but I actually have a different opinion of you right now. You've made some good points in this thread.


----------



## Grunch

Yeah I'm pretty fucking awesome.


----------



## DirtySteve

...and cocky as a spoiled rich kid!


----------



## brp

Grunch said:


> Maybe. That's not really what I meant though. The general mentality in here is pretty geezerish regardless of physical age. There's way too many folks desperately clinging to their distant past. It's a shame when people are still stuck in their high school glory days. That's where musical interests generally stop for many people.




Understandable though when you consider that the vast majority of things, and here specifically music,, considered more current is just a rehash or watered down interpretation of music from those times. Practically all music is stuck in the "glory days" and for good reason.
That and corporately manufactured crap so again, understandable.
I don't really see how it's a shame, unless you mean people who literally are not open to even the concept of the possibility of undiscovered music experiences at all.


----------



## Grunch

brp said:


> Understandable though when you consider that the vast majority of things, and here specifically music,, considered more current is just a rehash or watered down interpretation of music from those times. Practically all music is stuck in the "glory days" and for good reason.
> That and corporately manufactured crap so again, understandable.



Sorry to burst your bubble, but rock and roll hasn't been truly original since the 50's, and even that was a ripoff of rhythm and blues before it. You too are sounding like a geezer.


----------



## Grunch

DirtySteve said:


> ...and cocky as a spoiled rich kid!



Not cocky.....confident.


----------



## SmokeyDopey

Let me just add the word *mainstream *here.

Carry on.


----------



## DirtySteve

Grunch said:


> Maybe. That's not really what I meant though. The general mentality in here is pretty geezerish regardless of physical age. There's way too many folks desperately clinging to their distant past. It's a shame when people are still stuck in their high school glory days. That's where musical interests generally stop for many people.



I don't listen to anything I used to listen to in high school, but I am listening to music from back then and earlier (70s) that I missed out on back then because I actually believed if it was out there, it was on on the radio. I've learned a lot since those days.

Enough with the geezer shit already, where just talking.


----------



## Grunch

Back to Slash.....

After a little thought and consideration on this topic, I've concluded that he is probably one of my favorite lead guitarists. I just like the way he plays and the way he sounds. And I don't take that lightly because I generally hate any type of wanky showmanship on any instrument from any player. Lead guitarists are probably the most useless member of any band in my opinion, but a few stand out to me as worthwhile, and Slash is one of them. Having said that, all I listen to from him is AFD. I strongly dislike UYI I & II and all of his Snakepit/solo work. I just like Slash on AFD and some Velvet Revolver. Mainly because they're good songs. If the song sucks, I don't care who plays on it or how well.


----------



## brp

Grunch said:


> Sorry to burst your bubble, but rock and roll hasn't been truly original since the 50's, and even that was a ripoff of rhythm and blues before it. You too are sounding like a geezer.




That's right, but at some point it truly did become (for most) about as refined and explored as it could be before becoming tediously derivative.
But you're right, what some considered optimally refined, others saw as already tediously derivative with little newly stimulating value. 
So if you agree, why do you consider people appreciating that reality "a shame"?


----------



## Grunch

brp said:


> So if you agree, why do you consider people appreciating that reality "a shame"?



Because people are generally stupid and have no clue wtf they're doing or talking about. I'm pretty convinced that people still like Hendrix and the Beatles because they think they're supposed to. Most people can't name one Hendrix song beyond Purple Haze, but they'll wear the fucking T-shirt all day long. It's similar to people being stuck in high school. That's generally our formative years and we carry that shit into adulthood. That sentiment is VERY prominent in people that cut their teeth in the 70's and 80's.


----------



## SmokeyDopey

By "being in high school"...

Do you also mean attitude/conduct/behaviour?


----------



## Söulcaster

Anyone heard his new album yet? Or know of it's release date?


----------



## DirtySteve

I googled when I read your post Soul and found this...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1SZrJLMTO-8]Slash - You're a Lie ft. Myles Kennedy - YouTube[/ame]

found it here...Watch and win with Slash - music - entertainment | Stuff.co.nz

...looking for release date.

found this...http://www.stereoboard.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=170718&Itemid=9

UK release date May 21st!


----------



## brp

Grunch said:


> Because people are generally stupid and have no clue wtf they're doing or talking about. I'm pretty convinced that people still like Hendrix and the Beatles because they think they're supposed to. Most people can't name one Hendrix song beyond Purple Haze, but they'll wear the fucking T-shirt all day long. It's similar to people being stuck in high school. That's generally our formative years and we carry that shit into adulthood. That sentiment is VERY prominent in people that cut their teeth in the 70's and 80's.



Ok I see what you're saying better now.
But I'd argue there's a bias at play there, and it's no more demonstrably prominent than from those that cut their teeth in any other decade, 90's and 00's included. Every generation has always and seemingly will always scorn the one that came before it and their music. Irreverence for the sake of it, that IS certainly the spirit of rock n' roll.
I see more people in Hendrix or Zeppelin shirts that are pretty clueless about those musicians that weren't even born yet in the 80's than the same of those that grew up in the 70's and 80's.
Still, I get your point re: they think they're supposed to". It's lame, no doubt there.


----------



## oachs83

Söulcaster said:


> Anyone heard his new album yet? Or know of it's release date?


 

Apocalyptic Love is set for May 22nd. They played two last night but for me I need to listen a few times to find if I like it or not. This one they played last night is okay.

UPDATE: Dirty Steve beat me to it.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Mq7-W28ZfY"]Slash - You're A Lie - Official FULL SONG (Apocalyptic Love 2012) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Grunch

SmokeyDopey said:


> By "being in high school"...
> 
> Do you also mean attitude/conduct/behaviour?



That's not what I was talking about, but in some cases, yeah. People still try to live like they're still in high school, or at the very least they're stuck in some state of arrested development. It's like Al Bundy still bragging about scoring 4 touchdowns in one game in high school. No one cares, and it's pretty sad that people still try to re-live their good-ol-days. It's not much different with music. When some 40 yr old balding douchebag is still listening to the same tired glam shit he listened to the 80's and that's all he will listen to because "nothing new is any good", then that's pretty fucking lame.


----------



## brp

No argument there!


----------



## Grunch

brp said:


> Ok I see what you're saying better now.
> But I'd argue there's a bias at play there, and it's no more demonstrably prominent than from those that cut their teeth in any other decade, 90's and 00's included. Every generation has always and seemingly will always scorn the one that came before it and their music..



I'm not seeing that with people of the 90's and 00's. 80's cockrock enthusiasts seem to be the cutoff IMO. Right now, anyway. Rock enthusiasts of the 90's embraced "alternative" and grunge and generally shun the wanky plastic trappings of decades previous. Many of those people's tastes have morphed into acceptance of indie music and general singer/songwriter stuff. Many twenty-somethings of the 90's are now thirty-somethings that listen to stuff like Grizzly Bear and Bon Iver. They're not stuck listening to Nirvana over and over. That's been my observation anyway.


----------



## oachs83

brp said:


> I see more people in Hendrix or Zeppelin shirts that are pretty clueless about those musicians that weren't even born yet in the 80's than the same of those that grew up in the 70's and 80's.


 
Kind of my situation, I was born in 83. I am not going to pretend I know all about those classic artists as a few where dead before I was born. I really started listening to music in the early 90's. I can still remember the big deal about the video release of November Rain and to this day still don't know how the chick died or why that guy jumps in the cake? I remember hearing one song from a new album riding down to a local music store and buying the whole thing and grew with the new music I just bought. 

With Hendrix, Zeppelin etc. I did not experience that same bond like I did with my current bands. So to me Slash is one of the best as I am sure is why similar experiences for some guys older than me has their favorite's. I like all the old music but classic rock radio is really overplaying these old classic songs and never digs deeper into these albums. When your on the jobsite all day the radio is all we have and cd/mp3 is not an option.


----------



## Grunch

oachs83 said:


> classic rock radio is really overplaying these old classic songs and never digs deeper into these albums. .



Classic rock radio is total and complete shit.


----------



## DirtySteve

Grunch said:


> I'm not seeing that with people of the 90's and 00's. 80's cockrock enthusiasts seem to be the cutoff IMO. Right now, anyway. Rock enthusiasts of the 90's embraced "alternative" and grunge and generally shun the wanky plastic trappings of decades previous. Many of those people's tastes have morphed into acceptance of indie music and general singer/songwriter stuff. Many twenty-somethings of the 90's are now thirty-somethings that listen to stuff like Grizzly Bear and Bon Iver. They're not stuck listening to Nirvana over and over. That's been my observation anyway.



I was a twenty something until '97 and I'm a 40 something now...I haven't heard of either one of those. I must of barely missed it...damn!


----------



## Grunch

DirtySteve said:


> I was a twenty something until '97 and I'm a 40 something now...I haven't heard of either one of those. I must of barely missed it...damn!



Yeah but we've already established that you're a geezer stuck in decades past.


----------



## rnau

I think it's more about the music people listened to in their formative years, not only what was popular at the time. For example, if Dad was a big Hendrix fan, and listened to it all the time, playing it in the house, the child will relate to it because it may make them feel nostalgic for their childhood once they grow up. What decade you were born in has nothing to do with what music you will gravitate towards. People still listen to and play Bach.


----------



## diesect20022000

rnau said:


> I think it's more about the music people listened to in their formative years, not only what was popular at the time. For example, if Dad was a big Hendrix fan, and listened to it all the time, playing it in the house, the child will relate to it because it may make them feel nostalgic for their childhood once they grow up. What decade you were born in has nothing to do with what music you will gravitate towards. People still listen to and play Bach.


 well that'd be great because my daughter's 5 and loves pop punk right now and i'm a metalhead so if she gets into periphery,Pantera and Allegaeon, Neurosis and The Faceless i'll be a happy camper


----------



## DirtySteve

Grunch said:


> Yeah but we've already established that you're a geezer stuck in decades past.



As much as I want to agree with that I can't, I'm _STARVING_ for something new!...something that's worth a shit and grabs me on a _*primal*_ level like G'nR did, like The Cult did, like Social Distortion did, like the first 3 Metallica albums did, like Jane's Addiction did, like Alice in Chains did, like Sound Garden did, I could go on...It's not that I'm living in the past per say, I just hear very little these days that compares to, and absolutely nothing that moves me the way that shit did. When I hear it...I'll be all over it.


----------



## diesect20022000

DirtySteve said:


> As much as I want to agree with that I can't, I'm _STARVING_ for something new!...something that's worth a shit and grabs me on a _*primal*_ level like G'nR did, like The Cult did, like Social Distortion did, like the first 3 Metallica albums did, like Jane's Addiction did, like Alice in Chains did, like Sound Garden did, I could go on...It's not that I'm living in the past per say, I just hear very little these days that compares to, and absolutely nothing that moves me the way that shit did. When I hear it...I'll be all over it.


 Yeah i hear that. I know i'm a meticulous metalhead but i've got the rock spirit buried inside my blank aspergian veneer. The current trend is for technical and melodicaly dense but rather "aloof" playing (which actualy fits the current asperger's and autism explosion) which i do like some of like Periphery's 'jetpacks was yes, Icarus lives, the fast ones and all new materials but overall (oh and anything Tosin Abasi does is incredible) i thnk it's a shame that it's gone to such a cold measure but the next thing that will come around is a grunge ara rehash AFTER the 90's R'nR revolution occurs. we'r eon the brink of those two becoming the "trendy" movement as is the 880's hair metal revival of the moment taking down the "djent" movement.

the industry's actualy fairly predictable and it saddens me to see so many blind to it. So many bands are still following the old 50's business model too and it doesn't work anymore.

touring is not how you get noticed now it's what you do WHEN YOU ARE ESTABLISHED AND HAVE DEMAND. NOW you get noticed online and build your following (and sometimes your band just like Misha did with Periphery and what i'm failing miserably at doing, lol) THEN tour where you've got the demand for it.

noone's catching on here in Ohio though at least.

anyway yeah same here. I'm trying hard to get songs together and possibly build my band online instead of localy (like Misha did) since out here there's not a lot of people with my level of insanity,lol.


the record industry still hasn't figured this out yet either. I feel awkward talking about it too because i know it'll catch on now but we need funding for our continued art so, so be it.

and yes this is about as "crazy" as i get lol.

and it may seem nuts but i do feel this is what's wrong right now with the business...no one's caught up to the now. Or rather "few" have.


----------



## Grunch

DirtySteve said:


> As much as I want to agree with that I can't, I'm _STARVING_ for something new!...something that's worth a shit and grabs me on a _*primal*_ level like G'nR did, like The Cult did, like Social Distortion did, like the first 3 Metallica albums did, like Jane's Addiction did, like Alice in Chains did, like Sound Garden did, I could go on...It's not that I'm living in the past per say, I just hear very little these days that compares to, and absolutely nothing that moves me the way that shit did. When I hear it...I'll be all over it.



Turbonegro. Not really a new band per se, but they're still making albums and rocking the fuck out.


----------



## Söulcaster

Cheers guys I'll be grabbing a copy of that


----------



## Marshallmaniac

I like Slash. And I see people 'disliking' him as trendsetters who think only underground bands that no-ones ever heard of are 'cool' 

You know what I mean. Music/guitar playing is an art, I think that most of the 10 billion dollar paintings and stuff you would pay to see at an art exhibition is crap and there is no talent there, but other 'artists' think it's great. Who is anyone to say someone's art is crap. No-one is. Art is art. It expresses people feelings in a magical way like nothing else can. SRV has never done anything whatsover for me, but millions worship his tone and playing. I don't get it, but I don't diss him either. Slash plays how HE wants to play, do you think he would like to change to suit your wants?  Stupid discussion


----------



## nightrain

Who cares what the haters think. Slash has proved himself with 5 GNR albums, 2 snakepit albums, and 2 VR albums. Not a fan of these 2 recent solos albums, but the rest are great. Hes played with the very best and earned all of their praises and respect. He's one of the most respected musicians in the industry. Hes has over 100 million albums including the best selling debut album OF ALL TIME, Appetite for Destruction which is considered to be along side the best of the best and rightfully so. His tone is more sought after than anyone else and he probably has the largest "youth" following of any guitarist. Anyone who doubts Slash can watch this video then proceed to go to hell.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fsm8D5CDAxo"]Hey Joe - Slash - Jimi Hendrix Tribute - YouTube[/ame]

and check out this solo, fuckin great

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WP4suWBfAWQ[/ame]


----------



## brp

nightrain said:


> He's one of the most respected musicians in the industry...



Well let's not get crazy here


----------



## nightrain

brp said:


> Well let's not get crazy here


How is he not? He's collaborated with more of the best than anyone else. He's very good friends with the best and most respected including, Alice Cooper, Ozzy, Brian May, Lemmy Kilmeister, etc. Hes one of the most sought after guitarists for other musicians and Jimmy Page even invited him to do a collaboration with him recently. He's probably the only "guitar hero" left that is still relevant. Sad, but true. Time magazine also ranked him #2 of all time. You may not like him, doesn't change that hes one of the most respected of all time. He's a fuckin icon in the rock world.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C2JwqVVUmFg"]Guns N Roses, Slash Solo & Blues Jam (Middletown, NY, 07. 08. 1988) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## gdh1532

I'm actually appreciative of the contributions that all musicians in all decades have given us.
If you look at music, artist, and industry. It's constantly changing. It's not much different now than any other decade of music, not just music, other art/ creative outlets.

When the Beatles first started getting air play, most music critics at the time did not jump on board. Bebop and country was still popular music among adults. The adults couldn't figure out why all the craziness for a this particular band. 

What happened though was Industry ( labels and media) recognized the ability to market a particular artis ( Elvis & Hank williams) to the populace in a marketing campaign design for the younger generations, and make a bunch of money doing it. 

younger generations are more manipulative, and easier to impress. Each generation (younger demographics) is looking to establish their own identity. They can be manipulated by media, ads, music, magazines, even concerts can be used as a form of manipulation. 
each generation also contributes to their own manipulation by showing interest in art outside the popular art consensus ( Underground art). 

Every generation supplies it's own set of Identifiers. 
Since people like to compartmentalise things. Comparisons happen between Genarations. and even between genres of each generation. These identifiers stick with us throughout our lives. 

I have come to the conclusion that artist (all art forms) within each definable generation, compare their identifiers to other generations Identifiers with very critical comparisons. 

When dissention and confrontation happens because of these critical comparison..,,............... Some one always gets butthurt.


----------



## Söulcaster

I'm gonna say it, his fuckin tone is the shit!!!! Not since Billy Duffy has a LP sounded so good through a Marshall.


----------



## Grunch

brp said:


> Well let's not get crazy here



You must not be too hip on what's going on out in the world. Slash is very well respected, very likeable, and very relevant. Like the other guy said, he's collaborated with tons of people, he's in demand, and he's probably one of, if not THE last guitar hero type musician that can draw a crowd not completely made up of people in adult diapers.


----------



## gdh1532

I'm probably going to slammed for this but, I'd rather listen to slash's songs, than Malmsteen. Slash=better songs. Malmsteen= wankerfest.


----------



## Grunch

gdh1532 said:


> I'm probably going to slammed for this but, I'd rather listen to slash's songs, than Malmsteen. Slash=better songs. Malmsteen= wankerfest.



Agree 1000000000000%.

Malmsteen is unlistenable wank garbage for guitar dorks that don't care about song, and only care about noodling.


----------



## brp

Grunch said:


> You must not be too hip on what's going on out in the world. Slash is very well respected, very likeable, and very relevant. Like the other guy said, he's collaborated with tons of people, he's in demand, and he's probably one of, if not THE last guitar hero type musician that can draw a crowd not completely made up of people in adult diapers.




I got absolutely nothing against him at all. I like him and respect him.
But I'm plenty hip to what's going on out in the world and I was addressing the grand claim that he's "one of the most respected musicians in the industry" and only that. I'd wager that if you polled a hundred musicians working in the industry and a hundred average music fans to list their top five "most respected musicians", he would be on very few of those lists. That's all I'm saying. Maybe I'd be wrong and others are free to see it differently of course.

As evidenced by the frequency of threads like this one and the threads/posts the OP is citing, it would seem he is less respected than he really should be, in my opinion.


----------



## NewReligion

Grunch said:


> That's not what I was talking about, but in some cases, yeah. People still try to live like they're still in high school, or at the very least they're stuck in some state of arrested development. It's like Al Bundy still bragging about scoring 4 touchdowns in one game in high school. No one cares, and it's pretty sad that people still try to re-live their good-ol-days. It's not much different with music. When some 40 yr old balding douchebag is still listening to the same tired glam shit he listened to the 80's and that's all he will listen to because "nothing new is any good", then that's pretty fucking lame.



Well this 40 year old balding douchebag who "can" play all that shit from the 80's happens to like a lot of modern music. It does become difficult at times to discuss guitar with retards that have no soul.


----------



## Quasar-Kid

Grunch said:


> And for the record, I never said anything about your playing. I've never heard you play, nor do I care to. I'm just lol'ing at that ridiculous pic. Did you not mean it to be hilariously cheesy?



It does have that "Majesty of Rock" thing going for it...


 if you're into that sort of thing


----------



## Grunch

Quasar-Kid said:


> It does have that "Majesty of Rock" thing going for it...
> 
> 
> if you're into that sort of thing



Lol. Great song.


----------



## DirtySteve

Grunch said:


> Turbonegro. Not really a new band per se, but they're still making albums and rocking the fuck out.



I'm actually listening to them now. Not bad...but I think you kinda missed my point. This isn't anything all that unique....good party music though I guess, but not anything I haven't heard before. In fact they're wearing their influences on their sleeves.


----------



## Grunch

DirtySteve said:


> I'm actually listening to them now. Not bad...but I think you kinda missed my point. This isn't anything all that unique....good party music though I guess, but not anything I haven't heard before. In fact they're wearing their influences on their sleeves.



That's a bad thing? It's just rock and roll. You're not gonna find anything unique. Stop being a snob and enjoy.


----------



## DirtySteve

I did enjoy! I meant to say that, but i see I didn't, my bad. (<seriously) 

I was more concerned with the fact that I don't think you got my point is all. It's all good. I listened to about 10 song's and I meant what I said about it being good party music. It does rock and does not suck.


----------



## Grunch

DirtySteve said:


> I did enjoy! I meant to say that, but i see I didn't, my bad. (<seriously)
> 
> I was more concerned with the fact that I don't think you got my point is all. It's all good. I listened to about 10 song's and I meant what I said about it being good party music. It does rock and does not suck.



I find them to be a breath of fresh air. Whenever I'm stuck writing my own music, I can pop on a Turbonegro album and get recharged. It's just fun simple guitar heavy rock and roll from some guys in Norway.


----------



## Australian

Grunch said:


> I find them to be a breath of fresh air. Whenever I'm stuck writing my own music, I can pop on a Turbonegro album and get recharged. It's just fun simple guitar heavy rock and roll from some guys in Norway.



To hold that medeocrity you call inspiring in such high esteem proves once again that youre just a troll without any musical sense at all. And proves you have limited experience in music. You belong on a kids forum.


----------



## Grunch

Australian said:


> To hold that medeocrity you call inspiring in such high esteem proves once again that youre just a troll without any musical sense at all. And limited experience in music. You belong on a kids forum.



Awww, look at this butthurt moron go. 

Maybe if they wore more spandex you'd like them.


----------



## diesect20022000

I don't like Turbonegro much. I think they're fine at what they do but it seems surface to me. party music seems to be a good term. that's just how i feel. I like some lame shit too though. I like type o negative for example. That's super cheese but it's fun for me.

same with the hair metal ISH stuff. yeah it's cheesy, but i LIKE that. it's HUMOROUS to ME. It's like Spinal Tap

it's just about what tickles some part of your fancy and we all like different things for different reasons.


----------



## Grunch

diesect20022000 said:


> it's just about what tickles some part of your fancy and we all like different things for different reasons.



Impossible. You must conform or be labeled a troll.


----------



## diesect20022000

Grunch said:


> Impossible. You must conform or be labeled a troll.


not always. I'm pretty honest here and seem to get along well for the most part. I'm not blatantly hostile to others though but that's part of who I AM. if it's not in someone elses nature it's not and that's fine too.

It is weird how some people get a better reception than others but in most cases it boils down to hostility or PERCIEVED hostility i think. could be wrong though.

Every member i've seen that isn't well recieved is pretty much perceived as hostile toward others. SO i suppose being non hostile (or apparently) could be the currency of conformity if that's how one wanted to look at it.

Yeah anyway the band's not bad at all but not my usual cup so to speak. Much better than the shit i hear on the radio most times though no questions there.


----------



## Grunch

Nah it boils sown to ass-kissing and high-fiving. The core everyday members here circle the wagons when someone comes along that doesn't give a fuck about being accepted into their knitting circle. But those that suck the cock are welcomed with open arms and ass cheeks.


----------



## diesect20022000

lol. If that works for you do what you do

It doesn't matter much to me, just an observation i made.

None of any of it really bothers me to be truthful so yeah, I don't really care if people like "sucking cock" or whatever else have you. I do what i do. Just difference in perceptions is all.


----------



## Australian

Grunch said:


> Nah it boils sown to ass-kissing and high-fiving. The core everyday members here circle the wagons when someone comes along that doesn't give a fuck about being accepted into their knitting circle. But those that suck the cock are welcomed with open arms and ass cheeks.



When I look at your name, underneath it it says "Senior Member".


----------



## nightrain

The


brp said:


> I got absolutely nothing against him at all. I like him and respect him.
> But I'm plenty hip to what's going on out in the world and I was addressing the grand claim that he's "one of the most respected musicians in the industry" and only that. I'd wager that if you polled a hundred musicians working in the industry and a hundred average music fans to list their top five "most respected musicians", he would be on very few of those lists. That's all I'm saying. Maybe I'd be wrong and others are free to see it differently of course.
> 
> As evidenced by the frequency of threads like this one and the threads/posts the OP is citing, it would seem he is less respected than he really should be, in my opinion.



There are 100 threads asking for his tone for every negative thread. Go the mylespau or UG forums, he's the most sought after for his tone. More kids wanna sound like Slash than any other guitarists. People make negative posts about him because of the sheer amount of posts asking for his tones or equipment.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Wow, I can't believe I'm saying this, but this thread is much better when focused on Slash, than on each other ... 

Wait, did I just say *another* thread focused on Slash is a good thing?


----------



## crossroadsnyc

nightrain said:


> The
> 
> There are 100 threads asking for his tone for every negative thread. Go the mylespau or UG forums, he's the most sought after for his tone. More kids wanna sound like Slash than any other guitarists. People make negative posts about him because of the sheer amount of posts asking for his tones or equipment.



I can sum it up for you very easily ... 

On one hand, you have regular forum members who grow accustom to a plethora of threads that cover the same subject, albeit, with slightly different focus (guitars / amps / pups / pics / strings / pedals / speakers / etc. ... yeah, the Slash line of products is long!). After a while, I think it just becomes commonplace to belittle someone who starts 'yet another' thread on the same subject covered a week ago, Tuesday. Dig? 

On the other hand, you have people creating 100 threads asking for his tone, because it's very personal to each of those 100 thread starters ... the thing is, we can all read someone else's thread which may have the same exact questions we have ourselves, but psychologically, unless we have our questions addressed personally, we're not sure we're getting the right information. Make sense? 


So, who's right? 

The 100 people who started 100 threads asking the same 100 questions in 100 varieties of focus ... w/out the questions, why bother having the forum to begin with? 



Btw., Grunch, do you still like Slash after seeing him w/this 'pointy ass' guitar?


----------



## diesect20022000

crossroadsnyc said:


> I can sum it up for you very easily ...
> 
> On one hand, you have regular forum members who grow accustom to a plethora of threads that cover the same subject, albeit, with slightly different focus (guitars / amps / pups / pics / strings / pedals / speakers / etc. ... yeah, the Slash line of products is long!). After a while, I think it just becomes commonplace to belittle someone who starts 'yet another' thread on the same subject covered a week ago, Tuesday. Dig?
> 
> On the other hand, you have people creating 100 threads asking for his tone, because it's very personal to each of those 100 thread starters ... the thing is, we can all read someone else's thread which may have the same exact questions we have ourselves, but psychologically, unless we have our questions addressed personally, we're not sure we're getting the right information. Make sense?
> 
> 
> So, who's right?
> 
> The 100 people who started 100 threads asking the same 100 questions in 100 varieties of focus ... w/out the questions, why bother having the forum to begin with?
> 
> 
> 
> Btw., Grunch, do you still like Slash after seeing him w/this 'pointy ass' guitar?


I agree. It annoys me yes but i don't see it as a bad thing. I can deal with being annoyed especialy being that i can often help those being beaten by others for it. I nonetheless have to mention why, for said poster so they're prepared to get their responses.


----------



## Söulcaster

In Japan they scream, "we won srash, we won srash!!!"
It's world wide, everyone may as well hop on the Slash night train, nobody can stop it. The hate fuels it's engines.... / lol


----------



## JAC

Even if I were on three hits of acid.................I think right now i'm only on...........anyway...........1 3/4..........as I was saying..........I still think Mr. Slash or any other successful signed artist or gigging musician would...........I mean, who gives a shit what a bunch a knuckleheads like me think............when I'm laughing all the way to the bank! But seriously folks! I consider myself an ex-video tech professional.............this thread reminds me of when I was getting paid to get it done..................and others would stand around confused and not knowing shit...................acting like they never evolved beyond 8th grade. I would hear similar strange banter like some of the stuff written here! It doesn't matter what people think, really! What you know is what matters, home squeeze! Keep playing your guitar and never let them really know what's going on in your mind..............................that last hit........I believe it is definitely kicking in!.......................................never stop attempting to make your sweet dreams come to life! I'm tired right now. I gotta tell ya! I dig the shit outta this forum! Honey! Where did you put my peyote?...............................


----------



## diesect20022000

I know i like this place and i like it better when people aren't being intentionaly antagonistic but those members find their way out eventualy whoever they are. this is a general statement by the way.


----------



## Söulcaster

diesect20022000 said:


> I know i like this place and i like it better when people aren't being intentionaly antagonistic but those members find their way out eventualy whoever they are. this is a general statement by the way.



Sounds like a prophecy to me....(although a very diplomatic one)


----------



## Grunch

crossroadsnyc said:


> Btw., Grunch, do you still like Slash after seeing him w/this 'pointy ass' guitar?



Yeah, I know all about his early days being more glammy and how he acquired his first Les Paul copy that became THE guitar. Doesn't matter though, he saw the light and stuck with Les Pauls while all around him was pointy cheese..


----------



## Söulcaster

Grunch said:


> I didn't read it. I'm not going to. I didn't even read all of this smaller post. I don't understand why you refuse to accept that I'm not reading big long diatribes against me. I guess you really feel that what you have to say is important to me. I assure you it isn't. Just try to get over it and let's move on.



I have only one thing to say....change that f%ckin avatar it's ridiculous, scary even!!!


----------



## Grunch

OK, but you gotta change yours too.


----------



## Söulcaster

Grunch said:


> OK, but you gotta change yours too.



I'm kinda fond of my Layne avatar...no deal, soz


----------



## Grunch

Söulcaster said:


> I'm kinda fond of my Layne avatar...no deal, soz



Fine with me. Ill keep mine too.


----------



## Söulcaster

Grunch said:


> Fine with me. Ill keep mine too.



but his face looks retarded???


----------



## Grunch

Söulcaster said:


> but his face looks retarded???



Really? You guys are gonna cry about my avatar now?


----------



## Söulcaster

Grunch said:


> Really? You guys are gonna cry about my avatar now?



not you guys, just me, he looks like his face has just come out of a blast furnace ffs.

Who is he anyway?


----------



## Grunch

At least you don't think its really me. Some of these hapless goofs make fun of it like they're hurting my feelings or something.


----------



## Grunch

I don't know who he is. Just some tool.


----------



## Australian

*Edit*


----------



## Söulcaster

Skin grafts ftw!!!!


----------



## Söulcaster

Grunch said:


> I don't know who he is. Just some tool.



Tools are useful, your being disrespectful....


----------



## Grunch

Söulcaster said:


> Tools are useful, your being disrespectful....



Oh no!


----------



## Blokkadeleider

crossroadsnyc said:


>



You'd nearly expect him to start playing some great thrash there and burn some towns and villages down to the ground 

I don't hate slash, I don't hate slash' fans. I'm not interested in how to obtain his tone (I probably could easily get that tone)
AFD was nice, rock 'n roll, nothing fantastic though. Everything after by GNR was not worth mentioning if not simply crap.
Velvet Revolver was OK but also nothing special.

As far as Grunch's opinion onhanging in the past is concerned... What is the problem with that?
Apparently not everyone can appreciate newer music. Maybe they don't understand it. They base an opinion on that but that really shouldn't be a reason to get all butthurt and go in the offensive 

I still listen to all the music I ever liked. 
From 60's underground to hard rock, hair metal, thrash, classical and baroque music, old free jazz, industrial.
Every period has it's wave of new music, 99% is crap, a few bands are very good.
I know tomorrow something new will come up which I'll like (or not of course)


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Grunch said:


> Really? You guys are gonna cry about my avatar now?



Nah, of course not. That avatar is so totally *YOU* 


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Grunch

Blokkadeleider said:


> Nah, of course not. That avatar is so totally *YOU*
> 
> 
> Gr,
> 
> Gerrit.



Don't you dare be disrespectful.


----------



## Bubba po

Australian said:


> Your last meal is your choice.


Are death threats common on this forum, then?


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Grunch said:


> Don't you dare be disrespectful.



Don't worry, you get all the respect you deserve from me.


Gr,

Gerrit,

*It may not be much.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Bubba po said:


> Are death threats common on this forum, then?



Not only are they not common, they are not welcomed. 


Speaking of which, guys, I spent a lot of time deleting garbage on this thread last night (not to mention other threads), only to come back this morning to find even more of it ... what gives?


----------



## SmokeyDopey

crossroadsnyc said:


> Not only are they not common, they are not welcomed.
> 
> 
> Speaking of which, guys, I spent a lot of time deleting garbage on this thread last night (not to mention other threads), only to come back this morning to find even more of it ... what gives?


 
Ah, these kids...


----------



## V-man

crossroadsnyc said:


> Not only are they not common, they are not welcomed.
> 
> 
> Speaking of which, guys, I spent a lot of time deleting garbage on this thread last night (not to mention other threads), only to come back this morning to find even more of it ... what gives?



I respect your discretion while performing your (under-appreciated) job, but I don't exactly consider one word of what I wrote to be "garbage." As for "what gives", you know what gives as do we all, and you know how busy one will be "managing the same issue" until something changes or something gives.


----------



## The Ozzk

V-man said:


> I respect your discretion while performing your (underpreciated) job, but I don't exactly consider one word of what I wrote to be "garbage." As for "what gives", you know what givesas do we all, and you know how busy one will be "managing the same issue" until something changes or something gives.


 
V-man I was actually going to save your post and it disappeared on me. I thought it was one of the best posts I had read here. 

It's unfortunate that the post has been deleted. IMO anyways.


----------



## Australian

If you guys dont stop whining about your bloody missing posts youre going to make me start crying too.


----------



## SmokeyDopey

We have so many posts to choose from! Up to now we have 619,355 posts in this forum.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Yep, and we can always write new ones 


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## V-man

Maybe a "new one" about Slash!

Anybody ever think of discussing how to get his AFD tone?

PS, how many posts have gone by since Crossroads has posted that pic and NOBODY has commented that the Junkie bastard can't even spell fucking Marshal*L*?



How do you get Slash to learn to spell a new word?

Offer him a million-dollar endorsement!


----------



## NewReligion

Perhaps a new Thread Titled " May I ask why all the Love for Slash? "


----------



## NewReligion

I understand Slash has been offered his own Marshall Forum but replied "Why? I already have one."

Okay that was not fair. I dig this place but it made me laugh. It will probably disappear anyway too.

Damn poor taste jab again. 

No more ribbing from me guys, that was it for another year.

V-Man, I too enjoyed the well crafted post that made such an impression.

But I understand that many things needed to be resolved in order to defuse the conflict with members yesterday including some of my own. These are only some of the things that we can see. I have a feeling there were additional actions to help keep RESPECT in check.

Just my $.02

David


----------



## Micky

Jeez, I can think of a shitload of threads that SHOULD have been deleted (including this one) that weren't, and everybody knows what is 'up'.

If you lower yourself to participate in the vulgar and obscene displays in some of these threads you are part of the problem.

Don't be part of the problem.


----------



## V-man

I wonder if someone wrote a half-plausible argument that his tone peaked the night he fucked Savannah in the middle of CBGBs whether some zealot would actually would mapquest "315 Bowery" and grab a shovel.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

V-man said:


> I wonder if someone wrote a half-plausible argument that his tone peaked the night he fucked Savannah in the middle of CBGBs whether some zealot would actually would mapquest "315 Bowery" and grab a shovel.



??


----------



## V-man

LPMarshall hack said:


> ??



Morbid joke about the ultimate tone fan digging a former pornstar's grave and "performing the tone ritual" where CBGBs once stood.


----------



## Bubba po

Strange thread - I saw some of it earlier today before the deletions. If Grunch gets up your nose, well.... I suppose the only logical thing to do is for you and your posse to threaten to inhume him with extreme prejudice.


----------



## Bubba po

V-man said:


> Morbid joke about the ultimate tone fan digging a former pornstar's grave and "performing the tone ritual" where CBGBs once stood.


 
Has anyone tried an A/B comparison of tone wearing the hat, sunnies and tab-end whilst playing?

Oh, and the afro - don't forget the afro.


----------



## Micky

I tried for his tone using a pickguard, no pickguard, hat, no hat, sunglasses, no sunglasses and still couldn't care.


----------



## brp

V-man said:


> Morbid joke about the ultimate tone fan digging a former pornstar's grave and "performing the tone ritual" where CBGBs once stood.




Wow, dude. That's quite the peek inside what evidently is that twisted brain of yours.
I like it


----------



## gdh1532

Slash's tone? it's changed from early days. it changes even now. Not every song he plays on has the same tone. 
I could care less about achieving his sound/tone. 

What I respect is that he has managed to survive the break up of a major rock band, start up another one, it is also successful, and put out a couple solo albums that are doing pretty good also. 

In a business that is cut throat, petty, and often led by immature egos, he has managed to stay successful over a long period. Only a hand full of musicians/bands have managed to do that. 

I don't know slash personally, so I don't know whether it's slash or his management that is smart and knows how to make the right move, or maybe it's just luck. ACDC's lead singer said it's luck for any band that makes it to the top, he said it's not musical skill because for every successful act/musician there are thousands that are as good or better that don't make it. 

Anyway to make it to top tier A list acts is not easy, to stay there is even harder in the fickle world we live in, where the ability to stay focused oh look a chicken.


----------



## JAC

Gents this is a silly thread! That is why I posted that nonsense last night. More power to Soul Hudson's success. Anyone who talks crap on the man has to be jealous. On the other hand, let us not place him on an altar and worship him like a higher being! This thread has brought out the best and, the worst in us! Let's put this one in the books and forget about it!


----------



## oachs83

Thanks to the ones that responded to my thread that had to do with the topic. Whether it is Pro Slash or No Slash I enjoyed reading the posts and would like to continue if people want to keep within the topic. I realize that not every post is going to stay on topic and shit happens. I watched a thread get whored out by about 3 pages full. I appreciate the enthusiasm but if I could ask to keep it closer to the topic that would be great guys. Thanks


----------



## NewReligion

I had forgotten how much GNR emulated Aerosmith when they first made it to the top. I saw Aerosmith Sweet Emotion Live today on VH1. Axl Rose was doing all of Steven Tyler's moves and Slash was nailing the Joe Perry vibe but always has been a better solo player. In fact I think Brad Whitford is a better soloist than JP but I was kind of amazed at how for just a moment I arrived at the thought of the first time I saw and heard GNR. Kind of like Great White and Kingdom Come emulating Led Zeppelin.

Perhaps I do envy Slash for the wrong reasons. Joe Perry had a 1958 (I think) Les Paul stolen. Recently Slash tracked it down, bought it and gave it back to Joe for his birthday. How cool, right?

Again I must say I freaking HATE Paradise City though. Yuckkkk

David


----------



## DirtySteve

Your right man, I forgot about the Aerosmith vibe. I remember getting it back then, too. 

...I loved what they did with Moma Kin.


----------



## Söulcaster

NewReligion said:


> I had forgotten how much GNR emulated Aerosmith when they first made it to the top.
> 
> Joe Perry had a 1958 (I think) Les Paul stolen. Recently Slash tracked it down, bought it and gave it back to Joe for his birthday. How cool, right?
> 
> 
> David


 
You could throw The Cult's Billy Duffy in there as well as an influence, IMO. And as you stated in another thread NR, lately he has really had a lot of Dean Deleo(STP)'s influence in his riffs. I dunno if that was due to the Scott Weiland factor in VR or he just digs STP...

I guess one thing that gets overlooked is how much of an un-assuming, humble, down right nice guy he is. Good work to raise that about JP's LP...

Peace


----------



## Australian

Also, in their formative years, G n R were taken under Rose Tattoos wing. Rose Tattoo were their mentors ,if you will.


----------



## oachs83

NewReligion said:


> I had forgotten how much GNR emulated Aerosmith when they first made it to the top.
> 
> Again I must say I freaking HATE Paradise City though. Yuckkkk
> 
> David


 
Funny how when GNR seemed to be at the height of their wild ways and drug use they went on tour with Aerosmith when they where trying to be clean and allowed no drugs or alcohol on their tour.

We have different styles Paradise may just be my favorite GNR song. The video was while they were on tour with Aerosmith and part of the video was a damn near sold out Giant's Stadium.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Worth the time if you haven't watched it: 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eoSFhHAh-vw&feature=related]Guns N' Roses - Live at the Ritz - 1988 - Full concert - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

crossroadsnyc said:


> Worth the time if you haven't watched it:
> 
> Guns N' Roses - Live at the Ritz - 1988 - Full concert - YouTube



Cool, I haven't seen this. I just watched a little bit of it now, but I think I'll save it for tonight and watch with a cold one.


----------



## LPMarshall hack

crossroadsnyc said:


> Worth the time if you haven't watched it:
> 
> Guns N' Roses - Live at the Ritz - 1988 - Full concert - YouTube



That's a great show. Probably my fave GNR show. They were still hungry and raw then.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

DirtySteve said:


> Cool, I haven't seen this. I just watched a little bit of it now, but I think I'll save it for tonight and watch with a cold one.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

crossroadsnyc said:


> Worth the time if you haven't watched it:
> 
> Guns N' Roses - Live at the Ritz - 1988 - Full concert - YouTube



This was nice. I think I have seen it before many moons ago. 
However, they never got to that level again, ever.


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Blokkadeleider said:


> This was nice. I think I have seen it before many moons ago.
> However, they never got to that level again, ever.
> 
> 
> Gr,
> 
> Gerrit.



Agreed.


----------



## Red_Label

Doug_1970 said:


> If you're talking about the thread just under this one in The Cellar about Slash's best solo, then I think 'Hate' is a pretty strong word. The worst I can find is "If I'm honest I'm not the biggest Slash fan here". Which is hardly the most insulting thing I've ever heard.
> 
> And what do you mean "10 better guitar players"? Better at what? There's so many facets to guitar playing it's almost impossible to compile a list of who is the best guitar player in order of ability. It would be as pointless as one of those "top 50 live albums of all time" or "50 things you need to do before you die" lists.
> 
> A lot of people like Slash, a lot of people think he's just ok, some people hate him. Personally I think he's ok, but nothing special. I could easily list 10 guitar players that I think are 'better' than him, but that would probably be a completely different list to the next person.


 

Amen to all of this! Except I could easily list at minimum a 100 guitar players who are more remarkable than Slash is. EASILY!

But honestly... to me Slash is like Kirk Hammett. I don't hate either of them. Both seem like nice enough guys. But they are WAY over-rated by their fanboys. That's my only real problem with them. (And BTW... I do think that Slash is a much more remarkable player than Hammet if comparing the two.)


----------



## Red_Label

NewReligion said:


> I
> 
> Perhaps I do envy Slash for the wrong reasons. Joe Perry had a 1958 (I think) Les Paul stolen. Recently Slash tracked it down, bought it and gave it back to Joe for his birthday. How cool, right?
> 
> 
> David


 

Wow! VERY cool! Every interview I've seen or read with Slash, he's always come-out looking pretty cool. And that one-ups the COOL factor even more. So I seriously don't dislike the guy AT ALL. Just get tired of the fan boys acting like Slash is THE guitar god of the universe. That's just friggin pathetic. He's a vibey, toneful, solid player who does his own thing and knows what that is (isn't confused). No more. No less. I've seen him say as much in many interviews. And honestly, it's emabarrasing even to him when these kids pretend that Slash sits at the pinnacle of guitar craft ala true game-changers and skill elevators like Jimi, Eddie, Yngwie, SRV, Vai, Holdsworth, DiMeola, etc, etc. 

I won't argue that he helped change the game in bringing-back that Aerosmith vibe where it was cool to wear a low-slung LP, plug into a stock Marshall, and play bluesy pentatonic scales. But that trail had already long-since been blazed. He just helped make it cool again. And I'm jiggy with that. But I fail to understand how that makes him one of the all-time greats or worse... "the best". That's just "greasy kid stuff" there...


----------



## Micky

Slash is actually featured tonight on the Guitar Center Sessions at 9PM on DirecTV.
I am gonna watch just to see Myles...


----------



## Red_Label

Micky said:


> Slash is actually featured tonight on the Guitar Center Sessions at 9PM on DirecTV.
> I am gonna watch just to see Myles...


 
I was watching a live Slash show on the Palladia network last weekend and enjoyed Myles (I'm a HUGE fan of his work with Alter Bridge). I was disappointed that at least for the songs I saw them do, Myles didn't play guitar at all. As far as I'm concerned, Myles is a better/tastier player than Slash and the other player in that band are, and I thought it a waste that he wasn't playing. Maybe he's playing on this tour though. I dunno...


----------



## oachs83

Red_Label said:


> Maybe he's playing on this tour though. I dunno...


 

Saw the band Slash on the 14th he played guitar for one song.


----------



## Red_Label

oachs83 said:


> Saw the band Slash on the 14th he played guitar for one song.


 
Roger. Thanks for the info. Glad that he's at least playing for one song.


----------



## Söulcaster

He is playing in Oz in August, the wife is getting 2 tickets and booking a room in Sydney for the show for us, so it will be a big one......Can't wait....


----------



## nightrain

Red_Label said:


> Wow! VERY cool! Every interview I've seen or read with Slash, he's always come-out looking pretty cool. And that one-ups the COOL factor even more. So I seriously don't dislike the guy AT ALL. Just get tired of the fan boys acting like Slash is THE guitar god of the universe. That's just friggin pathetic. He's a vibey, toneful, solid player who does his own thing and knows what that is (isn't confused). No more. No less. I've seen him say as much in many interviews. And honestly, it's emabarrasing even to him when these kids pretend that Slash sits at the pinnacle of guitar craft ala true game-changers and skill elevators like Jimi, Eddie, Yngwie, SRV, Vai, Holdsworth, DiMeola, etc, etc.
> 
> I won't argue that he helped change the game in bringing-back that Aerosmith vibe where it was cool to wear a low-slung LP, plug into a stock Marshall, and play bluesy pentatonic scales. But that trail had already long-since been blazed. He just helped make it cool again. And I'm jiggy with that. But I fail to understand how that makes him one of the all-time greats or worse... "the best". That's just "greasy kid stuff" there...



Its all subjective. I'd take Slash any day over any of those guys. Well GNR era slash anyway.


----------



## Red_Label

nightrain said:


> Its all subjective. I'd take Slash any day over any of those guys. Well GNR era slash anyway.


 

And that's fine. To each his or her own. My point was merely that Slash isn't a game-changer like those giants and pioneers before him. He did make it cool to go retro. And that's very noteworthy. So he certainly deserves an "honorable mention" when discussing the an extensive list of the greats. 

But to rank him as an equal to the true giants just doesn't wash with me and some others in this thread. Still, we can agree that he's a good player, cool guy, and for someone to "hate" him because his fans [wrongly] think that his contribution to the guitar > than the true giants is a bit silly. It just makes me think that some of his zealous fans don't have a clue as to what it means to be a game-changing guitar player...


----------



## Micky

Red_Label said:


> I was watching a live Slash show on the Palladia network last weekend and enjoyed Myles (I'm a HUGE fan of his work with Alter Bridge). I was disappointed that at least for the songs I saw them do, Myles didn't play guitar at all. As far as I'm concerned, Myles is a better/tastier player than Slash and the other player in that band are, and I thought it a waste that he wasn't playing. Maybe he's playing on this tour though. I dunno...



Live From Stoke was on last Sunday, and Myles was great. He played guitar on at least one number, and I didn't get to see the last half of the show.

I like him alot better than the guy in the hat...


----------



## Söulcaster

Red_Label said:


> And that's fine. To each his or her own. My point was merely that Slash isn't a game-changer like those giants and pioneers before him.



But, thats were the subjective part comes into it.....everyone has different tastes and perspective.


----------



## Holme

B O R I N G !
Slash is a great guitarist & deserves what he's achieved from time spent in the business!
If you don't like him fine,f@@k off & dodge the thread!
Simples!


----------



## DWK302

was the reason I started playing the guitar. The guy is an amazing player. I don't understand the hate. I think some of it comes from the commercialization of his image. Things like seeing him in Guitar Hero and what not. I think that is just the case of old timers not understanding how the younger generation discovers music.

When I was in my teens, we discovered new music through word of mouth, through the radio, columbia house, BMG and the sort. Today, the first time a teenager hears slash could be from Guitar Heros. In fact, that is exactly how my 12 year old cousin heard Guns N' Roses, and Slayer for the first time - now he has all their CDs. 

No matter how you personally feel about Slash, he has inspired a lot of people to pick up a guitar, and that is a good thing.


----------



## DirtySteve

crossroadsnyc said:


> Worth the time if you haven't watched it:
> 
> Guns N' Roses - Live at the Ritz - 1988 - Full concert - YouTube



I'm watching it right now and the memories are just flooding back. They were so raw and in your face! They blew the doors off all the pretty boy bull shit that was going on at the time. These guys weren't fucking around right here...they were kickin' ass and taking names!  Thanks CRs, I needed that. I guess you just had be there.


----------



## Australian

Red_Label said:


> And that's fine. To each his or her own. My point was merely that Slash isn't a game-changer like those giants and pioneers before him. He did make it cool to go retro. And that's very noteworthy. So he certainly deserves an "honorable mention" when discussing the an extensive list of the greats.
> 
> )



Well actually he is a game changer. In the 90's when the Bacios and Vinnie Vincent and Malmsteen -billion note per second onslaught was the craze. Slash stayed true to music and his musical melodic phrases stood out amongst the nonsense. He showed all that people want to hear music , not showoffs.


----------



## Holme

Australian said:


> Well actually he is a game changer. In the 90's when the Bacios and Vinnie Vincent and Malmsteen -billion note per second onslaught was the craze. Slash stayed true to music and his musical melodic phrases stood out amongst the nonsense. He show all that people want to hear music not showoffs.



....& saved a few Gibsons from a Floyd Rose butchering!


----------



## NewReligion

Australian said:


> Well actually he is a game changer. In the 90's when the Bacios and Vinnie Vincent and Malmsteen -billion note per second onslaught was the craze. Slash stayed true to music and his musical melodic phrases stood out amongst the nonsense.



Slash as stated is cool. 

But Vinnie Vincent and YJM are from two different worlds IMO. Forgetting VV, Billion notes per second is a great tool to have in the tool box if you can do it in addition to sweeping, bending and playing with feeling. As this is a thread about Slash I am trying not to derail it. I can see that there is no way in hell that I can convince you, your taste or your ears that Malmsteen is more than about speed and flash. I know it has been said here at the forum before but check out his rendition of Red House from Trial by Fire. Fucking Killer Blues Stratocaster mastery (Don't Make Me Post It LOL) . Of course I am a huge fan of the guy, I have learned much from his technique and part of that is playing with a purpose, it is not, in my mind, endless noodeling. It is Masterful Control of a Stratocaster that dropped jaws the world over throughout several decades now. 

Anyway back to Slash Rulzzzzz!!!!!!!!

Respectfully, David AKA: Fanboy, New Religion


----------



## Grunch

Red_Label said:


> guitar craft ala true game-changers and skill elevators like Jimi, Eddie, Yngwie, SRV, Vai, Holdsworth, DiMeola, etc, etc.



Yuck. I'd take Slash any day over those wanky cheeseballs.


----------



## Söulcaster

This thread is cooool!


----------



## Holme

I OWN a YJM & in reality=
Slash/GnR's albums-Think I've got the lot!
Yngwie-Erm none!
Credit where it's due though,the doughnut slingers a fast motherf@@ker!


----------



## Söulcaster

Holme said:


> I OWN a YJM & in reality=
> Slash/GnR's albums-Think I've got the lot!
> Yngwie-Erm none!
> Credit where it's due though,the doughnut slingers a fast motherf@@ker!


----------



## AxisStrat

Slash is Great

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fzKRcA8hCns&feature=related]The Cutest Mistake Ever! - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ItMcGX39usU]Wonkey sounding Welcome to the Jungle intro - YouTube[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IVpTpezeifI&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Söulcaster

AxisStrat said:


> Slash is Great
> 
> The Cutest Mistake Ever! - YouTube
> 
> Wonkey sounding Welcome to the Jungle intro - YouTube
> 
> slash wasted - YouTube



EDIT nvm....


----------



## Australian

NewReligion said:


> Slash as stated is cool.
> 
> But Vinnie Vincent and YJM are from two different worlds IMO. Forgetting VV, Billion notes per second is a great tool to have in the tool box if you can do it in addition to sweeping, bending and playing with feeling. As this is a thread about Slash I am trying not to derail it. I can see that there is no way in hell that I can convince you, your taste or your ears that Malmsteen is more than about speed and flash. I know it has been said here at the forum before but check out his rendition of Red House from Trial by Fire. Fucking Killer Blues Stratocaster mastery (Don't Make Me Post It LOL) . Of course I am a huge fan of the guy, I have learned much from his technique and part of that is playing with a purpose, it is not, in my mind, endless noodeling. It is Masterful Control of a Stratocaster that dropped jaws the world over throughout several decades now.
> 
> Anyway back to Slash Rulzzzzz!!!!!!!!
> 
> Respectfully, David AKA: Fanboy, New Religion





Yes he has mastery in everything he plays. He is a virtuoso... I think he's great in a lot of respects. 

But do his solos mean much?
Do they go anywhere?

His solos are Modes and patterns mostly. Impressive because of speed, not because of choice of notes or exquisite phrasing. 

It doesnt take long to know where is going or not going in this video:
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FreeWtaR9Qw]Yngwie Malmsteen - Blues Soloing - YouTube[/ame]

If that was Beck or Carlton, the experience would be more of a spiritual and intellectually enlightening one, and timeless.

Slash has an intuition while soloing that cant be learnt. His solos always go somewhere. (disclaimer-I'm not a Slash fanboy)

I'd love to see Malmsteen work with a great composer. Then we'd see something and all his talent will be channeled into something new and brilliant, and more importantly Classic.


----------



## NewReligion

Australian said:


> Yes he has mastery in everything he plays. He is a virtuoso... I think he's great in a lot of respects.
> 
> But do his solos mean much?
> Do they go anywhere?
> Modes and patterns mostly.
> 
> It doesnt take long to know where is going or not going in this video:
> Yngwie Malmsteen - Blues Soloing - YouTube
> 
> If that was Beck or Charlton, the experience would be more of a spiritual and intellectually enlightening one, and timeless.
> 
> Slash has an intuition while soloing that cant be learnt. His solos always go somewhere. (disclaimer-I'm not a Slash fanboy)



I respect your point of view. The YJM solo's have always moved me as do many other artist's. More so than most.

Cheers, David


----------



## Australian

NewReligion said:


> I respect your point of view. The YJM solo's have always moved me as do many other artist's. More so than most.
> 
> Cheers, David



Yep thats just it, people have their individual likes. 
Jeff Beck takes me somewhere so does Carlton so does Blackmore. I cant say that Malmsteen does much for me beyond the _technical strength wow factor_.
This might sound silly, but the best thing I like about Malmsteen is Joe Lynn Turner 

Malmsteen to me is tone and strength of technique. Sort of like classical guitarist John Williams where his technique is very strong and his tone is great.
But then theres Segovia and Julian Bream and that is another level of emotional interpretation. But all players great just the same.

btw: I have broken down many of Malmsteens works spanning a few decades, so am very acquainted with his staple devices, I'm not speaking from the throne.


----------



## hbach

crossroadsnyc said:


> Worth the time if you haven't watched it:
> 
> Guns N' Roses - Live at the Ritz - 1988 - Full concert - YouTube



Just watching it. Awesome show. Is it me or is Slash very sloppy on this one.  Making the point in case for the dissing 

Even though Izzy was not on it, and he was big part of what GnR was, I like the UYI Tokyo show so much more (minus Axl in those super tight shorts ) But UYI is my favorite Guns work anyway.


----------



## Red_Label

Grunch said:


> Yuck. I'd take Slash any day over those wanky cheeseballs.


 
Seriously... a couple of you guys in this thread sound like you're about 15 years old. And all happen to be Slash fanboys. Coincidence? I think not.


----------



## Red_Label

Australian said:


> Yep thats just it, people have their individual likes.
> Jeff Beck takes me somewhere so does Carlton so does Blackmore. I cant say that Malmsteen does much for me beyond the _technical strength wow factor_.
> This might sound silly, but the best thing I like about Malmsteen is Joe Lynn Turner
> 
> Malmsteen to me is tone and strength of technique. Sort of like classical guitarist John Williams where his technique is very strong and his tone is great.
> But then theres Segovia and Julian Bream and that is another level of emotional interpretation. But all players great just the same.
> 
> btw: I have broken down many of Malmsteens works spanning a few decades, so am very acquainted with his staple devices, I'm not speaking from the throne.


 
Though I do not agree with your dismissal of Yngwie's depth as a player, as least you know who Williams and Bream are and we can agree to disagree on Yngiwe. BTW... I've always thought Bream's tone was much fuller than Williams. My favorite traditional classical player is Manuel Barrueco though. For me, he is the best blend of style, technique and tone.


----------



## Red_Label

Holme said:


> I OWN a YJM & in reality=
> Slash/GnR's albums-Think I've got the lot!
> Yngwie-Erm none!
> Credit where it's due though,the doughnut slingers a fast motherf@@ker!


 
Some of us own BOTH Yngwie AND GnR catalogs and have since they were released... which by your dialogue I'm ASSuming is about the time you were born?


----------



## Australian

Red_Label said:


> Though I do not agree with your dismissal of Yngwie's depth as a player, as least you know who Williams and Bream are and we can agree to disagree on Yngiwe. BTW... I've always thought Bream's tone was much fuller than Williams. My favorite traditional classical player is Manuel Barrueco though. For me, he is the best blend of style, technique and tone.



He has a lot of depth, not as much as Petrucci. But I think what I'm trying to say is all that with all that talent it would be great if a crafty composer worked with him.
But hey he's brilliant, what he puts down on tape, but from a compositional perspective his guitar playing outweighs and outwits his musical compositions.

Yep I like Barrueco. And he recorded the Lute Suites impeccably


----------



## gdh1532

If I was comaparing slash's technical ability only, he comes up short compared to a lot of guitarist. Don't get me wrong I really like all the guitarist mentioned in this thread. when I talk about Slash and hate or not .. I don't Hate slash, but he's not even close to being my favorite guitarist. When I mention Slash I take into account his body or work. What he has as a musician been able to accomplish. Not his technical ability, not his tone, or his guitars, or his hair, or his hat, his drug use or any of the other things that make up his personna.

If I look at them by overall popularity and record sales, money earned and length of popularity and weigh them on a scale against other guitarist. Slash wins hands down.

I'm a guitarist, I own more malmsteen records than Slash records, but if I look at my wifes musical collection.........no malmsteen or holdsworth, or any other guitar solo oriented albums. She does have a all the GNR, and VR stuff. 
Something I learned quite awhile back, when I got my first Malmsteen record and started figuring out what he was playing. We had to take in one of my cousins kids for awhile. I tried to get her to listen to Malmsteen.....no interest at all.....What did she want to hear...Menudo!! Just like Justin Beiber in todays kid market. 

Fancy guitar work, and awesome solos, and technical ability. Carries weight with other musicians who can appreciate the ability of the artist. Most of the general public....could care less about a bad ass guitar riff, or solo. If I just randomly grabbed some kid off the street, and played him a Malmsteen song.. he'd probably,.. say "who's that?". If I played him an Usher, or Fitty cent, I'm sure I'd hear " hell yeah, that shits dope". Most of that music, is loops based sampler stuff, with no real musical ability at all,.. other than seeking out the drum, and bass beats ( which can be a form of musical art).

So comparing guitarist abilities, Slash is somewhere in the middle. If I compare relavence to the overall contributions to all people, Slash is up at the top.

Think of it like this.. If I was a concert promoter, and I had a 15,000 seat hall. I could get Malmsteen for $20,000.00 and Slash for $20,000.00, and I needed to flll every seat to make back my money..............I'd take Slash, over Malmsteen. It's not even close!! I saw Malmsteen last time he was through here. He didn't even sell out a medium sized club, (I really love the music of Jeff Beck, but the same goes for him, and Trower). Last time I saw Slash was The VR tour. It was at a large stadium venue, I don't know if it was what you'd call "sold out" , but it was at full capacity, 15,000 seats. 

So Slash does have a lot of influence on a lot of young, and not so young guitar players, and budding rock stars, but then again so does Justin Beiber. It becomes more about the "song" and not "ability".


----------



## JayCM800

I hate Slash fans! They're like zombies! They hunger for 'Slash-tone'! Where there is one, more are sure to follow! Then they overrun you with their sheer numbers!!

Unfortunately, Marshall Amplifiers (and Les Paul guitars) seem to draw their attention. That puts the membership of this forum at high risk of being exposed to the 'Slash-infected' and in danger of becoming "Slash-ites"


----------



## SmokeyDopey

Must... resist... desire... to...... top hat...!


----------



## Söulcaster

Red_Label said:


> Seriously... a couple of you guys in this thread sound like you're about 15 years old. And all happen to be Slash fanboys. Coincidence? I think not.


So does that make you an Yngwie fanboy? 
Your meaning of subjective seems to be "it's cool, idc what anyone thinks but, if you don't agree with me you are a fanboy"....what gives?

I damn well think Slash is great. Is he in my top 3 guitarists? nope. But I'd rather listen to Slash than YJM anyday. Will I put down anyone for liking YJM? no I wont because he is a technical genius, he just doesnt do it for me. End of story.

If that makes you feel like you can look down your nose at people and call them fanboys(which is so passé) while trying to act agreeable, it really reflects poorly on you.

EDIT I own no GnR or Yngwie albums but I have the last Slash album and an AFD100, got a problem with that? =)


----------



## gdh1532

Söulcaster said:


> So does that make you an Yngwie fanboy?
> Your meaning of subjective seems to be "it's cool, idc what anyone thinks but, if you don't agree with me you are a fanboy"....what gives?
> 
> I damn well think Slash is great. Is he in my top 3 guitarists? nope. But I'd rather listen to Slash than YJM anyday. Will I put down anyone for liking YJM? no I wont because he is a technical genius, he just doesnt do it for me. End of story.
> 
> If that makes you feel like you can look down your nose at people and call them fanboys(which is so passé) while trying to act agreeable, it really reflects poorly on you.
> 
> EDIT I own no GnR or Yngwie albums but I have the last Slash album and an AFD100, got a problem with that? =)


 +10000
I didn't even know what an AFD head was until just recently. I got to A/B the AFD head agains the Mesa MKV head into the same cabinet.. While I liked both of them... If I had to buy one or the other.. I'd buy the AFD, Something about it's tone. A little warmer with just a little more sustain. If I had to sum it up.. Warm and Smooth.


----------



## Söulcaster

gdh1532 said:


> +10000
> I didn't even know what an AFD head was until just recently. I got to A/B the AFD head agains the Mesa MKV head into the same cabinet.. While I liked both of them... If I had to buy one or the other.. I'd buy the AFD, Something about it's tone. A little warmer with just a little more sustain. If I had to sum it up.. Warm and Smooth.



It is a gr8 amp, not for everybody, finally it's starting to get the recognition it deserves because of it's sound. tbh I could care less who signed the bloody thing. 

I like Slash but Ive never played a GnR song through my amp. I'm just getting a little tired of all the assumptions, generalisations, accusations and outright un-informed knob snobbery.

Peace


----------



## Holme

Red_Label said:


> Some of us own BOTH Yngwie AND GnR catalogs and have since they were released... which by your dialogue I'm ASSuming is about the time you were born?





ASSume I drank my way through this-






Hence last nights dialogue!

Now for a cup of tea!


----------



## Georgiatec

YJM, EVH et al appeals to the cork sniffers. Like studying the great illusionists they are more interested in how it's done than the show. Every time the "Master" comes up with something new they rush off into their lairs to perfect the new technique. The fact that people on here are constantly searching for Slash's tone rather than his technique says all you need to know about the man..."it 'aint what you do, it's the way that you do it". 

Never ceases to amaze me how Lennon & McCartney wrote all those great songs with such shitty technique.


----------



## Bubba po

People like Malmsteen are unlistenable to me - it's not even music. They're only notable as a curiosity. Have they ever written anything, any riff, any song that's instantly recognisable to most people? No. Utter crap.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Well, Slash and Yngwie have this one thing in common.
First album was best for both.
Further you cannot compare them as they have completely different approaches to music.
A Slash vs Yngwie argument is invalid, always. Anything else is a matter of taste.


Gr,

Gerrit.

*And my personal opinion is that the Rising Force album burns anything Slash (and many others) to the ground.


----------



## Söulcaster

I won't knock anyone but, classical music on electrified instruments just seems wrong. Not saying it doesn't have a place, or we can't take from it and expand it into RnR...


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Söulcaster said:


> I won't knock anyone but, classical music on electrified instruments just seems wrong. Not saying it doesn't have a place, or we can't take from it and expand it into RnR...



So? Why wouldn't that be possible? Many people did it before Yngwie although not as over the top.
Unless you dismiss great ones like Ritchie Blackmore. Even Gary Moore brought some influences of that in. 


Gr,

Gerrit.

*Now I again put on that vid of Moore, The Messiah will come again. That guy owned all the others.


----------



## Söulcaster

Blokkadeleider said:


> So? Why wouldn't that be possible? Many people did it before Yngwie although not as over the top.
> Unless you dismiss great ones like Ritchie Blackmore. Even Gary Moore brought some influences of that in.
> 
> 
> Gr,
> 
> Gerrit.
> 
> *Now I again put on that vid of Moore, The Messiah will come again. That guy owned all the others.



Yea but Blackmore and Moore weren't playing Paganinni through a Marshall.


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Söulcaster said:


> Yea but Blackmore and Moore weren't playing Paganinni through a Marshall.



Well, I dunno.
What-if questions can never be answered but I wonder what would have happened if Paganini had had one to his disposal. 
Or what if Richard Wagner had a small army of guitarists with walls of Marshalls available.


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Söulcaster

Blokkadeleider said:


> Well, I dunno.
> What-if questions can never be answered but I wonder what would have happened if Paganini had had one to his disposal.
> Or what if Richard Wagner had a small army of guitarists with walls of Marshalls available.
> 
> 
> Gr,
> 
> Gerrit.



tbh I'm sure Paganini would of broke new barriers with today's technology not covered old ground...lol I like Malmsteem, I admire what he does and how he does it. If guitar playing was an olympic sport he'd win the gold medal. I just don't find him interesting, I would much rather listen to Hendrix or GM.


----------



## gdh1532

back to the topic..Why all the hate for slash? 

really I don't know. I'm not a goody two shoes by anyway, or shape of the imagination,
but if I haved learned anything in my existance here is.... Hate only hurts the hater, not the hated,( not including crazy people here).
It's weird to me that someone would have animosity toward slash or any other artist/musician, including other styles of music like rap, hip hop ect. 
all of them fit into the same big bucket of "entertainers". 

Why are the best at technique and overall ability not at the top (not including opera or classical concerts or balett). I'm not sure. I think it's because the people can't relate to it, they don't care about flawless timing, intense speed and precision. Most don't even give a shit if a guitar is even in the mix of the song, let alone a guitar solo.

If they like the beat and the words to the song. It's great to them.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Söulcaster said:


> I won't knock anyone but, classical music on electrified instruments just seems wrong. Not saying it doesn't have a place, or we can't take from it and expand it into RnR...



For you 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rCNGtAkwIYU&feature=colike[/ame]


----------



## Blokkadeleider

Söulcaster said:


> I would much rather listen to Hendrix or GM.



Same here but then those guys could also write real songs, not just songs, great songs.


Gr,

Gerrit.

*Funny how hardly anybody ever mentions Steve Lukather. Everybody heard him play at some point.


----------



## Söulcaster

gdh1532 said:


> back to the topic..Why all the hate for slash?
> 
> Why are the best at technique and overall ability not at the top (not including opera or classical concerts or balett). I'm not sure. I think it's because the people can't relate to it, they don't care about flawless timing, intense speed and precision. Most don't even give a shit if a guitar is even in the mix of the song, let alone a guitar solo.
> 
> If they like the beat and the words to the song. It's great to them.



Because his playing is at heart the way a Guitar through a Marshall should sound. It's RnFnR all the way......what he plays is exclusively the domain of electric guitar music. It's roots don't stem from any foreign instrument, or style. Without over powered amps and guitars there would be no Blues and RnR, but you would still have classical music because it can be sourced elsewhere. 

Thats not to say electric guitars can't be used for classical style playing, it just gives a reason why someone like Slash, GM, Hendrix are appreciated as revolutionary artists...they are today's Paganinis

Babble over
Peace


----------



## Blokkadeleider

gdh1532 said:


> back to the topic..Why all the hate for slash?



And I honestly thought we already got to the point where nobody actually turns out to hate Slash as a person or even as a musician. Maybe only some hate a few aspects of the hype around him.


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Söulcaster

The guy can manipulate gravity


----------



## Söulcaster




----------



## Söulcaster




----------



## Blokkadeleider

Söulcaster said:


> The guy can manipulate gravity



Superglue!


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Söulcaster

Blokkadeleider said:


> Superglue!
> 
> 
> Gr,
> 
> Gerrit.


----------



## Georgiatec

crossroadsnyc said:


> For you
> 
> Yngwie J. Malmsteen Concerto Suite for Electric Guitar and Orchestra - SEE LINK TO BUY HD DVD - YouTube



Not

Fucking

Interested ZZZzzzz


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Georgiatec said:


> Not
> 
> Fucking
> 
> Interested ZZZzzzz



Glad you liked it!


----------



## Blokkadeleider

crossroadsnyc said:


> For you
> 
> Yngwie J. Malmsteen Concerto Suite for Electric Guitar and Orchestra - SEE LINK TO BUY HD DVD - YouTube



Are you trying to lure Carnada into this? 


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Blokkadeleider said:


> Are you trying to lure Carnada into this?
> 
> 
> Gr,
> 
> Gerrit.


----------



## Grunch

Red_Label said:


> Seriously... a couple of you guys in this thread sound like you're about 15 years old. And all happen to be Slash fanboys. Coincidence? I think not.



I just like him better than the god awful wank players you listed. Don't take it personally.


----------



## Australian

I dug out my old Malmsteen, Alcatrazz record. 
I havnt played it since the 90's because a friends gf's dog dog scratched shit out of it once when I slept over. Well at least only one side was damaged as it turns out. i'd thought it was totally f*cked, but side 2 is fine.

I enjoyed it. 

bjesus he's good! Tonee and melody from the Gods!! You haters need to listen to him on vinyl.


----------



## Australian

Side one plays too!! Island in the Sun. !!!! I love this record!!!!! This is the Malmsteen I like.


----------



## SmokeyDopey

Söulcaster said:


> The guy can manipulate gravity



Manipulates gravity...?
Plays a jubilee...?

I think I see a connection.

Adwex is SLASH!!!!!!


----------



## NewReligion

Lmao, has this evolved into the why all the hate for YJM thread.

I am glad that guys like Slash and Malmsteen have helped me develope my own technique. I have "borrowed" enough technique to happen on to a few of my own licks. We all love and embrace the guitar for different reasons. Here is to you all finding your own voice, Gary Moore was a master of that.

Cheers, David


----------



## Georgiatec

Hate is a very strong word David. I don't hate YJM or EVH, I just don't find them interesting. Same as I don't find Mariah Carey interesting....technically brilliant, but I would rather listen to Amy Winehouse or Adele. When they sing a song they open their souls and let you look inside, whereas with Carey you always get the feeling it's insincere.


----------



## NewReligion

Georgiatec said:


> Hate is a very strong word David. I don't hate YJM or EVH, I just don't find them interesting. Same as I don't find Mariah Carey interesting....technically brilliant, but I would rather listen to Amy Winehouse or Adele. When they sing a song they open their souls and let you look inside, whereas with Carey you always get the feeling it's insincere.



Well said and I do understand, everyone has there own taste. Hell some guys even prefer fat girls lmao! Sorry that was wrong and I apologize to any heavy girls/guy lovers I may have offended. 

As for hate, I agree. Not really my favorite word however it was/is a play on the thread title.

Yes I will admit the swede can get a little tiring and carried away and maybe he is soulless, IDK but I sure get bored with my own playing sometimes.

Wish some new mother fucker would come along and make me want to learn his chops though.

Peace, David


----------



## diesect20022000

TOAN!


----------



## DirtySteve

NewReligion said:


> Well said and I do understand, everyone has there own taste. Hell some guys even prefer fat girls lmao! Sorry that was wrong and I apologize to any heavy girls/guy lovers I may have offended.
> 
> As for hate, I agree. Not really my favorite word however it was/is a play on the thread title.
> 
> Yes I will admit the swede can get a little tiring and carried away and maybe he is soulless, IDK but I sure get bored with my own playing sometimes.
> 
> Wish some new mother fucker would come along and make me want to learn his chops though.
> 
> Peace, David



lmfao!

I can't help but think there's some guy somewhere sitting in his bedroom (or the garage) practicing his ass off and getting ready to rip our heads off...there just has to be.


----------



## Bubba po

DirtySteve said:


> I can't help but think there's some guy somewhere sitting in his bedroom (or the garage) practicing his ass off and getting ready to rip our heads off...there just has to be.


 
He sure as hell won't rip my head off by playing fast. That shit sucks bollocks.


----------



## Georgiatec

DirtySteve said:


> lmfao!
> 
> I can't help but think there's some guy somewhere sitting in his bedroom (or the garage) practicing his ass off and getting ready to rip our heads off...there just has to be.



Might be a girl!! 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gu1wazW17qA]Jess Lewis - Wonderful Slippery Thing 'Live in the Studio' (Guthrie Govan) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## DirtySteve

Bubba po said:


> He sure as hell won't rip my head off by playing fast. That shit sucks bollocks.



Amen brother!


----------



## NewReligion

Bubba po said:


> He sure as hell won't rip my head off by playing fast. That shit sucks bollocks.



I am not starting a pissing contest here, and perhaps this should be a thread in and of it self but,

Does the ability to play fast always diminish an individual as a guitarist? 

Pretty sure that is not what you said. I guess I use speed because it is a tool that came natural to me, but it must be used with melodic phrasing in addition to bluesy bends etc... 

Just out of interest what are your thoughts about the way Steve Vai, Paul Gilbert and Jason Becker play/played guitar. Note I like certain players from most genre's of music but not because they play fast or, because they lack the ability to overcome and conquer that hurdle. I too agree it is about personal taste.

Again, I am not being a smart ass, I value your opinion and would like to know. 

Respectfully, David


----------



## Söulcaster

It's weird because I can listen to Satch and Gilbert. Satch is in my top 3 guitarists of all time.


----------



## Söulcaster

Vai is a bit like Malmsteem for me.

Maybe I'm playing the man, not the ball??? Hmmmm


----------



## Bubba po

NewReligion said:


> I am not starting a pissing contest here, and perhaps this should be a thread in and of it self but,
> 
> Does the ability to play fast always dimish an individual as a guitarist?
> 
> Pretty sure that is not what you said. I guess I use speed because it is a tool that came natural to me, but it must be used with melodic phrasing in addition to bluesy bends etc...
> 
> Just out of interest what are your thoughts about the way Steve Vai, Paul Gilbert and Jason Becker play/played guitar. Note I like certain players from most genre's of music but not because they play fast or, because they lack the ability to overcome and conquer that hurdle. I too agree it is about personal taste.
> 
> Again, I am not being a smart ass, I value your opinion and would like to know.
> 
> Respectfully, David


 
As you're asking respectfully, I'll reply in kind.  That kind of playing totally turns me off. The reasons behind why that style of playing turns me off might be jealousy over technique and ability, but I'm pretty sure that it's nothing to do with that. I hate slow, pentatonic blues noodling, too.  I think it's because they've mastered technique over soul. They're not playing a tune, distilling it to its essence or being honest. A solo that moves me is slow enough to hear the notes, hear some expression, hear it take the TUNE somewhere. I'd rather hear Neil Young almost being good but actually being a bit crap, than a virtuoso speed-merchant. Actually, I'd rather hear John McGeoch doing anything rather than that.  There is absolutely no point to speed in and of itself, except as a kind of sideshow curiosity.

Personal preference.


----------



## DirtySteve

Where I'm coming from in agreeing with Bubba po is that the music that moves me the most is soulful and tasteful....it can be fast and still be tasteful and fit the song, but if it's just a show off wankfest it's not for me and that's what I took from what he said. Without naming names there are a lot of guitarist that are considered to be the best that don't interest me in the least, they might impress me, but that's not enough.


----------



## NewReligion

Great unexpected answers gentlemen, thank you.

David


----------



## oachs83

Georgiatec said:


> Might be a girl!!
> 
> Jess Lewis - Wonderful Slippery Thing 'Live in the Studio' (Guthrie Govan) - YouTube


 

Good example here. This lady (?) is very good I probably will never be able to play like that for a looong time but I did not care for it. I wanted to turn it off after about 30 seconds. The music is just not my taste and had nothing to do with her skill.


----------



## picazzo5150

Grunch said:


> Not cocky.....confident.



Dude, please change your avatar. It's not rock and roll...it's more a disgrace of what what your generation represents. And you got the balls to comment on Slash and 80s music with that look? Get rid of that pepper sprayed wanna be Jersey shore guido, it's giving me agita.


----------



## diesect20022000

Söulcaster said:


> It's weird because I can listen to Satch and Gilbert. Satch is in my top 3 guitarists of all time.


 Gilbert's my favorite virtuoso by far


----------



## LPMarshall hack

picazzo5150 said:


> Dude, please change your avatar. It's not rock and roll...it's more a disgrace of what what your generation represents. And you got the balls to comment on Slash and 80s music with that look? Get rid of that pepper sprayed wanna be Jersey shore guido, it's giving me agita.



It's not really him....




Or is it.....?


----------



## nightrain

2 reasons why Ill take Slash over any of those "greats" in a heart beat. Who else can play solos with this much soul?

Guns N' Roses - Estranged - Live @ Chicago '92 - YouTube


*
BEST SOLO EVER RIGHT HERE*. listen all the way to 5:50. Nothing can touch this.

Guns N' Roses - November Rain (Live Era '87-'93) - YouTubehttp://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=GhKOkK-Ybg0#t=232s


----------



## crossroadsnyc

nightrain said:


> 2 reasons why Ill take Slash over any of those "greats" in a heart beat. Who else can play solos with this much soul?
> 
> Guns N' Roses - Estranged - Live @ Chicago '92 - YouTube
> 
> 
> *
> BEST SOLO EVER RIGHT HERE*. listen all the way to 5:50. Nothing can touch this.
> Guns N' Roses - November Rain (Live Era '87-'93) - YouTube


----------



## oachs83

I like this solo not just because of Slash playing it because it changes many directions. It's not just balls out fast playing or the same thing over and over. It has style and great tone. 

If you have the ten minutes listen to the whole thing don't just listen to parts it's not worth it unless you hear it all.

Side note: probably the best intro to Sweet child as well they cut it off but a half second after the video he goes into Sweet Child.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qCSysw7IQcE"]Slash - Godfather Solo - Made In Stoke - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## nightrain

Slash playin' some blues. This man can do it all.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C2JwqVVUmFg&feature=related"]Guns N Roses, Slash Solo & Blues Jam (Middletown, NY, 07. 08. 1988) - YouTube[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ebLF0-rUp_g"]Slash solo - blues and godfather theme - YouTube[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X8SWT6OLvTQ"]The Thrill is gone - Slash's Blues Ball live in Amsterdam - YouTube[/ame]

^^

*After leaving Guns N'Roses, SLASH wasn't sure if the departure would be short term, long term or permanent. A lot would depend on the mood of Axl Rose and what he might offer his lead guitarist to return (if indeed he were to offer anything). SLASH always has to be busy, so he formed yet another new band. This band would go out on short tours and play cover songs, so they could be busy right away. The band SLASH started was called SLASH's Blues Ball, the same group that had accompanied him to the Sziget Festival on Obuda Island in Budapest, Hungary in 1995. They played before 206,000 visitors along with Iggy Pop, Sonic Youth, Stone Roses, Prodigy and others. And they blew them all away! SLASH decided this was going to be HIS band for the near future. SLASH's Blues Ball was: SLASH on lead guitar,Teddy Andreadis on lead vocals, harmonica, organ, Johnny Griparic on bass, Alvino Bennet on drums, Bobby Schneck on rhythm guitar, and Dave McClarem on sax. Teddy Andreadis may be familiar for his showstopping harp work on the GNR Illusions tour and on the Believe in Me tour with Duff McKagan. A very talented musician! 




The band did blues cover songs such as Stone Free, Hootchie Cootchie Man, Suspicious, etc. Covering Snakepit songs and the Dylan song "Knockin' On Heaven's Door" are especially popular. There was a short East Coast tour, and one on the West Coast. Then Texas received some attention along with Louisiana and Nevada. Some big cities in the Northeast were next. Check the tour schedule to see where they performed and when. But at all their gigs, fans reported that SLASH and Blues Ball rocked the house, and SLASH was great for spending time with the fans before and after the show. *


----------



## Papus

Mmmmnn, Savannah 
Let the jism fly.....


----------



## Bubba po

This is an example of what I call a meaningful solo - While my Guitar gently Weeps, isolated guitar. The expressiveness is heartbreaking.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t2enJ7YJyAI[/ame]


----------



## Georgiatec

oachs83 said:


> Good example here. This lady (?) is very good I probably will never be able to play like that for a looong time but I did not care for it. I wanted to turn it off after about 30 seconds. The music is just not my taste and had nothing to do with her skill.



No one on this forum will ever be able to play like that. She is just supremely gifted. But at 17 years old she has to lack the life experience for it to truly be her....... playing by numbers?


----------



## Georgiatec

Bubba po said:


> Eric Clapton : While My Guitar Gently Weeps (Isolated) - YouTube



One of my all time favourites. Why have an instrument that can sing like that and then play fast?. This is in my language and I get every word, YJM plays in a foreign language that I have no interest in understanding.


----------



## Doug_1970

Can someone point me to a post where anyone has expressed any actual hatred for Slash? I've read this thread and others and can find nothing worse than general apathy. 

I'm fairly ambivalent about Slash, but I do think this is a wonderful solo (not played by Slash here, but the guy does a reasonable job). 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=86J5F_R1O_Y]One in a million - Guns N Roses - Guitar Solo Cover - Slash - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Söulcaster

Doug_1970 said:


> I just think he's an average guitarist who was in the right band at the right time.


 I would like to know who you actually like Doug? Because you obviously don't think Slash deserves his world wide success. To say he is average and was in the right band at the right time shows complete distain and utter contempt for his achievements....Like it was all some fluke.

Tbh I really don't care, you seem like a nice chap....I've enjoyed most of your posts, so Peace man.
Somebody kill this thread please


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

nightrain said:


> Who else can play solos with this much soul?


----------



## Söulcaster

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>



I don't think anyone could argue this one...I like Slash but he dont come close to GM in the soul dept


----------



## Blokkadeleider

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>



Now you did it. Please don't do this again.
I just had Slash on the phone. 
He read it all and he's was in tears, completely shattered.
He does not mind to be compared to Vai, EVH, Yngwie etc... but please do not compare him to the great one. 


Gr,

Gerrit.


----------



## Doug_1970

Söulcaster said:


> I would like to know who you actually like Doug? Because you obviously don't think Slash deserves his world wide success. To say he is average and was in the right band at the right time shows complete distain and utter contempt for his achievements....Like it was all some fluke.
> 
> Tbh I really don't care, you seem like a nice chap....I've enjoyed most of your posts, so Peace man.
> Somebody kill this thread please


 

I don't dislike Slash, but neither do I love him. I think early GNR were pretty good, and I still enjoy listening to Lies and AFD. I also think that Malmsteen (I could have chosen one of many here) is a far better guitar player than Slash, but that Slash is a far better songwriter, that's why I'd rather listen to a GNR album than a Malmsteen one. 

In general I think that some of his solo stuff is great and some of it is awful. You obviously disagree, but the world would be a boring place if we all thought the same thing. 

I don't agree however that thinking he was in the right place at the right time means that I have contempt for his achievements (I don't). I have contempt for X factor type reality show contestants who are famous; but for anyone who writes songs in a band, plays live and started from the ground up, I wish them all the success they can get. 

I think that Slash deserves his success, and good luck to him. But I still think he was in the right place at the right time, just like so many other famous bands or musicians. 

And I am a nice chap by the way, as I'm sure you are - we just have a difference of opinion. 

Peace too


----------



## gdh1532

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>


+1000
I'll add another
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vyqgjCKm9nQ]Pink Floyd "Shine On You Crazy Diamond" Syd Barrett Tribute - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Bubba po

Georgiatec said:


> One of my all time favourites. Why have an instrument that can sing like that and then play fast?. This is in my language and I get every word, YJM plays in a foreign language that I have no interest in understanding.


 

I can't help thinking it would've been so much better with a burstbucker in the bridge position, though.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Bubba po said:


> I can't help thinking it would've been so much better with a burstbucker in the bridge position, though.


----------



## hbach

Bubba po said:


> I can't help thinking it would've been so much better with a Alnico II Pro in the neck position, though.



fixed.


----------



## Grunch

picazzo5150 said:


> Dude, please change your avatar. It's not rock and roll...it's more a disgrace of what what your generation represents. And you got the balls to comment on Slash and 80s music with that look? Get rid of that pepper sprayed wanna be Jersey shore guido, it's giving me agita.



Put me on ignore then.


----------



## Georgiatec

Grunch said:


> Put me on ignore then.



Who is it Grunch old bean?....I looks like someone off TOWIE


----------



## Georgiatec

Bubba po said:


> I can't help thinking it would've been so much better with a burstbucker in the bridge position, though.



Have you mentioned this to EC.?


----------



## Bubba po

Georgiatec said:


> Have you mentioned this to EC.?


 
I'm not allowed to contact him anymore, after all that business with the ferret.


----------



## Bubba po

hbach said:


> fixed.


 
Is this a forum in-joke? :suspicious:


----------



## Georgiatec

It means someone has quoted your post then altered it to say what they think you should have said....erm, I think


----------



## Bubba po

Georgiatec said:


> It means someone has quoted your post then altered it to say what they think you should have said....erm, I think


 
Yeah, I get that, but are those pickups meant to be the be-all and end-all? And was Clapton using the neck pickup? Am I being too serious about this?


----------



## NewReligion

Bubba po said:


> Yeah, like this. "Yngwie is the greatest guitarist in the world. Those guys who play slow bore the hell out of me."





Just kidding. Clapton and Gilmour are Masters to be sure. 

David


----------



## Bubba po

NewReligion said:


> Just kidding. Clapton and Gilmour are Masters to be sure.
> 
> David


 
 The thing is - I'm generally not a Clapton or Blues fanboy! I love Gilmour (apart from the Comfortably Numb solo - another story) Clapton was the generation before mine and I missed out on him because I was snarled up in the punk/new wave thing where the main styles were exemplified by John McGeoch, Steve Jones, John McKay, Robert Smith, et al. It's part of the reason why I never learned my scales at an early age. I went for textures and effects and missed out the whole blues thing entirely.


----------



## NewReligion

Bubba po said:


> The thing is - I'm generally not a Clapton or Blues fanboy! I love Gilmour (apart from the Comfortably Numb solo - another story) Clapton was the generation before mine and I missed out on him because I was snarled up in the punk/new wave thing where the main styles were exemplified by John McGeoch, Steve Jones, John McKay, Robert Smith, et al. It's part of the reason why I never learned my scales at an early age. I went for textures and effects and missed out the whole blues thing entirely.



You have good taste non the less. I love the Cure. My 26 year old is a huge Robert Smith fan. In fact his originals reflect Gilmour to Smith influence in addition to all of the other stuff he was exposed to as a child. We have our differences too though, he is a Diezel VH4 guy. 

Peace, David


----------



## Söulcaster

Love Bob...Genius


----------



## hbach

Bubba po said:


> Yeah, I get that, but are those pickups meant to be the be-all and end-all? And was Clapton using the neck pickup? Am I being too serious about this?



Alnico II Pro is Slashes pickup of choice. And he does play quite a bit of leads through the neck pu notably Sweet Child O' Mine.


----------



## Bubba po

hbach said:


> Alnico II Pro is Slashes pickup of choice. And he does play quite a bit of leads through the neck pu notably Sweet Child O' Mine.


 

Of course!  Sorry for being so crap.


----------



## Bubba po

NewReligion said:


> You have good taste non the less. I love the Cure. My 26 year old is a huge Robert Smith fan. In fact his originals reflect Gilmour to Smith influence in addition to all of the other stuff he was exposed to as a child. We have our differences too though, he is a Diezel VH4 guy.
> 
> Peace, David


 
Great stuff. It's good to know that the upcoming musicians aren't all shredders.


----------



## John_L

Everyone hates Slash because he comes from the same place as Robbie Williams.


----------



## oachs83

hbach said:


> Alnico II Pro is Slashes pickup of choice. And he does play quite a bit of leads through the neck pu notably Sweet Child O' Mine.


 
When I just saw him I was surprised to see how much he played in the bridge. A lot of solos where neck position. Also I would say about the 12 or more guitars he used that night close to ten were cherry burst.


----------



## Micky

I probably have expressed the most hate for slash and / related posts.
I personally don't see the reason people idolize him either.
I watched the Guitar Center Sessions on Sunday night where he and his band including frontman Myles Kennedy played and were interviewed for a solid hour.
I must say I was impressed he played an acoustic (several different ones) and did not even pick up an electric, but other than that, it was just regular stuff. Myles was great BTW.

What impressed me most was the Marshall head stood up on it's side that he used for a nightstand...


----------



## Grunch

Micky said:


> I personally don't see the reason people idolize him either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I watched the Guitar Center Sessions on Sunday night


----------

